# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Pohjolan Liikenteen pikavuoroliikenne

## kuukanko

Vuodenvaihteeksi anottavien Helsinki - Kotka ja Helsinki - Hamina -lakkautusten vastapainoksi Pohjolan Liikenne on tekemässä kokonaan uutta päänavausta pikavuoroliikenteeseen: Helsinki - Kajaani -välille tulee yksi päiväpikavuoro molempiin suuntiin (yöliikenteessä PL:llä onkin sillä välillä jo vuoropari). Uutta reittiliikennelupaa haetaan osuudelle Helsinki - Kuopio. Osuudella Kuopio - Kajaani vuoro jatkuisi nykyisten PL:n vuorojen jatkeena.

Menomatka Helsingistä ei menisi Lahden kautta ja Helsingistä 11.00 lähdettäessä Kuopiossa ollaan perillä jo 16.05. Paluuvuoro Kuopiosta lähtee 15.15 ja käy Lahden rautatieasemalla, minkä vuoksi se saapuu Helsinkiin "vasta" 20.35.

Samalla myös noita mainittuja yöpikavuoroja nopeutetaan toiseen suuntaan 15 min ja toiseen suuntaan 45 min.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Vuodenvaihteeksi anottavien Helsinki - Kotka ja Helsinki - Hamina -lakkautusten vastapainoksi Pohjolan Liikenne on tekemässä kokonaan uutta päänavausta pikavuoroliikenteeseen: Helsinki - Kajaani -välille tulee yksi päiväpikavuoro molempiin suuntiin (yöliikenteessä PL:llä onkin sillä välillä jo vuoropari). Uutta reittiliikennelupaa haetaan osuudelle Helsinki - Kuopio. Osuudella Kuopio - Kajaani vuoro jatkuisi nykyisten PL:n vuorojen jatkeena.
> 
> Menomatka Helsingistä ei menisi Lahden kautta ja Helsingistä 11.00 lähdettäessä Kuopiossa ollaan perillä jo 16.05. Paluuvuoro Kuopiosta lähtee 15.15 ja käy Lahden rautatieasemalla, minkä vuoksi se saapuu Helsinkiin "vasta" 20.35.
> 
> Samalla myös noita mainittuja yöpikavuoroja nopeutetaan toiseen suuntaan 15 min ja toiseen suuntaan 45 min.


En usko, että tuolla päivävuorolla on kysyntää, sillä VR:n verkkokaupassa aikuisen ennakkolippu maksaa 20, mikä on jopa halvempi kuin Pohjolan Liikenteen bussiennakkolippu Kajaaniin. Yöbussi sentään kerää matkustajat, joiden täytyy olla heti aamusta Kajaanissa, mutta mikä olisi päivävuoron asiakaskunta? Lisäksi ei saa unohtaa FlyBe:ä, joka tarjoaa Kajaanin-lentoja nyt jo alle neljän kympin, mikä ei ole kauheasti kalliimpi kuin juna/bussi, mutta matka-aika on vain tunti.

----------


## MJG

> En usko, että tuolla päivävuorolla on kysyntää, sillä VR:n verkkokaupassa aikuisen ennakkolippu maksaa 20, mikä on jopa halvempi kuin Pohjolan Liikenteen bussiennakkolippu Kajaaniin. Yöbussi sentään kerää matkustajat, joiden täytyy olla heti aamusta Kajaanissa, mutta mikä olisi päivävuoron asiakaskunta? Lisäksi ei saa unohtaa FlyBe:ä, joka tarjoaa Kajaanin-lentoja nyt jo alle neljän kympin, mikä ei ole kauheasti kalliimpi kuin juna/bussi, mutta matka-aika on vain tunti.


Paljonko on lentoaika esimerkiksi Heinolan lentokentältä Iisalmen lentokentälle?

----------


## Bussipoika

> Paljonko on lentoaika esimerkiksi Heinolan lentokentältä Iisalmen lentokentälle?


Hyvä pointti, mutta sieltä löytyy myöskin Onnibus, sekä Lehtimäen paikkuri suoraan Lahden juna-asemalle, mistä 15 juna Iisalmeen...  :Very Happy:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Hyvä pointti, mutta sieltä löytyy myöskin Onnibus,


Ehkä juuri siksi PL aloittaa kilpailevan vuoron

----------


## 339-DF

> Paljonko on lentoaika esimerkiksi Heinolan lentokentältä Iisalmen lentokentälle?


Paljonko on päivittäistä matkustuskysyntää esimerkiksi Heinolan ja Iisalmen välillä?

----------


## SD202

> Menomatka Helsingistä ei menisi Lahden kautta ja Helsingistä 11.00 lähdettäessä Kuopiossa ollaan perillä jo 16.05. Paluuvuoro Kuopiosta lähtee 15.15 ja käy Lahden rautatieasemalla, minkä vuoksi se saapuu Helsinkiin "vasta" 20.35.


Helsinki - Kuopio -suunnassa aikataulu on melko lailla kuin saman konsernin liikennöimällä junalla IC73 (Helsinki 11.12 - Kuopio 15.30). Onko juuri tuohon kellonaikaan kysyntää tuolla välillä? Sen sijaan sekä kolmeen tuntiin ennen junan IC73 lähtöä että kolmeen tuntiin junan IC73 lähdön jälkeen ei lähde yhtään junaa Helsingistä Kuopioon. Olisiko tuo uusi pikavuoro voinut olla jopa junalähtöjen välissä liikennöivä täydentävä vuoro...?

----------


## kuukanko

> En usko, että tuolla päivävuorolla on kysyntää, sillä VR:n verkkokaupassa aikuisen ennakkolippu maksaa 20, mikä on jopa halvempi kuin Pohjolan Liikenteen bussiennakkolippu Kajaaniin.


Läheskään kaikki eivät tiedä menojaan niin tarkkaan ennakkoon, että voisivat hyödyntää halvimpia ennakkolippuja. Jos haluaisi esim. matkustaa huomenna Helsinki - Kuopio, niin junamatkan hinta olisi n. 70 euroa (+- 5 euroa junasta riippuen). Pohjolan Liikenteen omasta verkkokaupasta bussilippu samalle välille on n. 30 euroa. Kyllä tuolla hintaerolla matkustajia saa bussiinkin.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Läheskään kaikki eivät tiedä menojaan niin tarkkaan ennakkoon, että voisivat hyödyntää halvimpia ennakkolippuja. Jos haluaisi esim. matkustaa huomenna Helsinki - Kuopio, niin junamatkan hinta olisi n. 70 euroa (+- 5 euroa junasta riippuen). Pohjolan Liikenteen omasta verkkokaupasta bussilippu samalle välille on n. 30 euroa. Kyllä tuolla hintaerolla matkustajia saa bussiinkin.


Tuokin on osaltaan totta, että on sellaisia ihmisiä, jota ostavat lipun minuuttia ennen bussin/junan/koneen lähtöä... Tulee olemaan mielenkiintoista nähdä, saavuttaako kyseinen päivävuoro suosiota kansan keskuudessa.

----------


## kuukanko

Nyt Pohjolan Liikenne onkin vielä jättänyt muutoksen tuohon Helsinki - Kajaani -päiväpikavuoroparin hakemukseen. Muutos on, että molemmissa suunnissa ajettaisiin Helsinki - Vantaan lentoaseman kautta. Muutoksen vuoksi lähtöaikoja Helsingistä ja Kuopiosta oltaisiin aikaistamassa 15 minuutilla.

----------


## ripperi

> Nyt Pohjolan Liikenne onkin vielä jättänyt muutoksen tuohon Helsinki - Kajaani -päiväpikavuoroparin hakemukseen. Muutos on, että molemmissa suunnissa ajettaisiin Helsinki - Vantaan lentoaseman kautta. Muutoksen vuoksi lähtöaikoja Helsingistä ja Kuopiosta oltaisiin aikaistamassa 15 minuutilla.


Rupee olemaan varkaudessakin yhden aikaan yöllä ruuhkaa kun on onnibussia, pohjolan liikennettä ja kuopion liikennettä yhtä aikaa pihassa..

----------


## MJG

> Paljonko on päivittäistä matkustuskysyntää esimerkiksi Heinolan ja Iisalmen välillä?


Oleellista on, että Hki-Kajaani-vuorolla todennäköisesti aivan marginaalinen osa matkustajista matkustaa välin Helsinki-Kajaani, toisin kuin välilaskuttomalla lentovuorolla Helsinki-Kajaani. Siksi vertailu lennon ja bussimatkan välillä menee päin Karjalan vai pitäisikö sanoa Kainuun mäntyä. 

Esitetty analyysi on suunnilleen yhtä syvällinen kuin ennuste, että HSL:n runkolinjaa 550 ei kukaan tule käyttämään, koska Westendinaseman ja Itäkeskuksen välillä on parempiakin yhteyksiä.

----------


## tkp

Pohjolan Liikenne ei kelpuuta enää vuodenvaihteen jälkeen muiden yhtiöiden vaihto- ja menopaluulippuja muutamia poikkeuksia lukuunottamatta http://www.pohjolanliikenne.fi/fi/in.../news_166.html

----------


## Huppu

> Pohjolan Liikenne ei kelpuuta enää vuodenvaihteen jälkeen muiden yhtiöiden vaihto- ja menopaluulippuja muutamia poikkeuksia lukuunottamatta http://www.pohjolanliikenne.fi/fi/in.../news_166.html


Em. uutinen taitaa olla kuolinisku Expressbusseille. Toivottavasti Onniexpressistä saataisiin Suomessa maanlaajuinen vaihtoehto (esim. siihen liittyisivät Vainio, Savonlinja konserni ja/tai Koiviston auto konserni) vaikka ei Onnibussissa tai Expressbussissa ole mitään vikaa.

----------


## killerpop

> Em. uutinen taitaa olla kuolinisku Expressbusseille. Toivottavasti Onniexpressistä saataisiin Suomessa maanlaajuinen vaihtoehto (esim. siihen liittyisivät Vainio, Savonlinja konserni ja/tai Koiviston auto konserni) vaikka ei Onnibussissa tai Expressbussissa ole mitään vikaa.


Tai sitten ei todellakaan ole. Esim jatkossa EB:n aikatauluhausta löytyy vain Vainion vuorot Helsinki-Turku ja Savonlinja-yhtiöiden vuorot Helsinki-Porvoo/Kotka yms.

Vaikka EB on vanha (mutta tunnettu) tuotemerkki, sille on todella sijansa. Uusien tuotemerkkien kanssa kestää todennäköisesti monien vuosien kompurointi. Toiveesi OnniExpressin Suomen valloituksesta ovat kieltämättä erikoisia, miksi siihen edes lähtisivät sellaiset yritykset, joilla on jo tärkeämpi markkinakoneisto. Kyllä tuo OE jää todennäköisesti hyvin marginaali-ilmiöksi... sitähän tämä 8-tien lopetus ja 1-tien "myyminen" kertoo alaa sivusta seuraavalle.

Marginaali-ilmiöstä ei kasveta valtakunnalliseksi merkittäväksi tekijäksi ihan noin vain. Uskon ja toivon että nämä Savonlinjalle menneet Kuopion suunnan vuorot ovat ensi vuonna viimeistään osa ExpressBus-ketjua.

----------


## tkp

> Em. uutinen taitaa olla kuolinisku Expressbusseille. Toivottavasti Onniexpressistä saataisiin Suomessa maanlaajuinen vaihtoehto (esim. siihen liittyisivät Vainio, Savonlinja konserni ja/tai Koiviston auto konserni) vaikka ei Onnibussissa tai Expressbussissa ole mitään vikaa.


Eipä tuo suoraan Expressbussiin liity. Matkahuollon lipunmyyntiin tietty liittyy niin että jos asiakkaalle myydään yksi lippu matkalle jossa on vaihto Pohjolan Liikenteen autoon niin ensimmäisessä autossa tehty vaihtolippu ei enää kelpaa vaihtoyhteydessä. Lieneekö merkkejä alan tulevaisuudesta että jokainen yhtiö/yhteenliittymä hoitaa vain omat yhteytensä ja yhteistyöstä on turha haaveilla.

----------


## TEP70

> Pohjolan Liikenne ei kelpuuta enää vuodenvaihteen jälkeen muiden yhtiöiden vaihto- ja menopaluulippuja muutamia poikkeuksia lukuunottamatta http://www.pohjolanliikenne.fi/fi/in.../news_166.html


Jo nyt Pohjolan Liikenne myy lippuja omiin vuoroihinsa halvemmalla omassa verkkokaupassaan kuin Matkahuollon lipunmyyntikanavassa. Täydellinen irtautuminen taitaa olla suunnitelmissa. Kauanko menee, että nähdään junatarjonnan tarkoituksellista heikentämistä busseihin tukeutuen? (Jaa niin, Helsinki-Turku-välin lauantaitarjonta...)

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Jo nyt Pohjolan Liikenne myy lippuja omiin vuoroihinsa halvemmalla omassa verkkokaupassaan kuin Matkahuollon lipunmyyntikanavassa. Täydellinen irtautuminen taitaa olla suunnitelmissa. Kauanko menee, että nähdään junatarjonnan tarkoituksellista heikentämistä busseihin tukeutuen? (Jaa niin, Helsinki-Turku-välin lauantaitarjonta...)


Kannattaa lukea VR:n henkilöliikenteen strategiapaperi VRLeaksista vuosille 2013-2015, siitä tuo asia löytyy hyvin helposti. Paperinippu löytyy tuosta:
https://vrleaks.files.wordpress.com/2013/06/heo2013.pdf

----------


## killerpop

> Eipä tuo suoraan Expressbussiin liity. Matkahuollon lipunmyyntiin tietty liittyy niin että jos asiakkaalle myydään yksi lippu matkalle jossa on vaihto Pohjolan Liikenteen autoon niin ensimmäisessä autossa tehty vaihtolippu ei enää kelpaa vaihtoyhteydessä. Lieneekö merkkejä alan tulevaisuudesta että jokainen yhtiö/yhteenliittymä hoitaa vain omat yhteytensä ja yhteistyöstä on turha haaveilla.


Tosiaan tämän voisi tulkita vain asiakkaiden matkaamisen hankaloittamisena. Jos ennen on KotkaTampere lipun paluuosa kelvannut myös Paunussa, niin vuodenvaihteesta alkaen ei kelpaa. Eikä myöskään tosiaan mahdolliset Ikaalinen-Lahti suoraan autosta ostettuna. Mutta omaa oksaansa sahaavat. Voi olla, että PL jää hieman yksin. Harmi vaan, että tässä saattaa asiakkaat joutua kokemaan ko konsernin tahtotilan, kun ennen vaihtolippujen clearaus ei ole ollut mikään ongelma.

----------


## Huppu

> Tai sitten ei todellakaan ole. Esim jatkossa EB:n aikatauluhausta löytyy vain Vainion vuorot Helsinki-Turku ja Savonlinja-yhtiöiden vuorot Helsinki-Porvoo/Kotka yms.
> Toiveesi OnniExpressin Suomen valloituksesta ovat kieltämättä erikoisia, miksi siihen edes lähtisivät sellaiset yritykset, joilla on jo tärkeämpi markkinakoneisto. .


Kuten edellisessä viestissäni kirjoitin minulla ei ole mitään expressbus/ matkahuoltoa vastaan. Ainoa kritiikkinä on kohdistunut kulahtaneeseen mainontaan (viimevuosien mainoskasvo Pelle Miljoona ei ole ollut stara tällä vuosituhannella + slogan (sika)siististi cool huono. Lisäksi matkalippujen hintojen alennuksiin hiljaisilla vuoroilla herättiin liian myöhään. Sen perusteella mitä foorumillamme on kirjoitettu, en itse pidä onnibussin asikaspalveluvistintää kovin laadukkaana, mutta on mielestäni oikea tavoite on kilpaila henkilöautoilijoista; tämä tarkoittaa sitä että esim. 170 km matkan (esim. Helsinki-Turku/Tampere) hinta sellaiseksi, että matkalippu suuntaansa ei maksa 28-37 euroa kuten se maksaa vr:llä tai alentamattomissa expressbusseissa (ja tämä hinta siis yhdeltä matkustajalta, joten kahdelle tulee halvempi matkustaa autolla) vaan n. 10-22 euroa/ suunta riippuen kysynnästä.

Se miksi pelkäsin viestissäni expressbus bändin romahtamista perustuu siihen että 1) pohjolan liikenne ei enää maalaa em. väreihin 2) kun maallikko kerran kokee sen että meno-paluulippu ei kelpaakaan hän ei enää bussia käytä.

----------


## J_J

> Se miksi pelkäsin viestissäni expressbus bändin romahtamista perustuu siihen että 1) pohjolan liikenne ei enää maalaa em. väreihin 2) kun maallikko kerran kokee sen että meno-paluulippu ei kelpaakaan hän ei enää bussia käytä.


1) ExpressBus ei ole yhtä kuin Pohjolan Liikenne
2) Maallikoista ylivoimainen valtaosa matkustaa ExpressBuseissa(kin) muilla lipuilla, kuin menopaluulipuilla. Tästä huolimatta ExpressBusissa menopaluulippu ei ole poistumassa tällä tietoa valikoimasta. Pohjolan Liikenne sen sijaan poistuu/poistui ExpressBusin valikoimasta. 

Vaikeaako? Ei minusta...

----------


## Lasse

> Tästä huolimatta ExpressBusissa menopaluulippu ei ole poistumassa tällä tietoa valikoimasta.


1-tiellä poistui, eli autosta ei voi enää ostaa. MH:n lipunmyynnistä tai netistä toki voi edelleen sellaisen ostaa.

----------


## Madmax

> 1-tiellä poistui, eli autosta ei voi enää ostaa. MH:n lipunmyynnistä tai netistä toki voi edelleen sellaisen ostaa.


http://www.pohjolanliikenne.fi/fi/in...lennukset.html
Koska tuo muutos tuli kun itse ostin pari viikkoa sitten menopaluu lipun autosta.

----------


## Lasse

> http://www.pohjolanliikenne.fi/fi/in...lennukset.html
> Koska tuo muutos tuli kun itse ostin pari viikkoa sitten menopaluu lipun autosta.


1.12.2014. Pohjolan Liikenne edelleen myy, mutta 1.12 jälkeen myydyt eivät kelpaavat ainoastaan heidän omissa autoissa, mikä toivottavasti myös mainitaan lipussa. Marraskuussa myydyt me/pa liput kelpaavat kaikissa vuoroissa vuoden loppuun asti.

----------


## Madmax

> 1.12.2014. Pohjolan Liikenne edelleen myy, mutta 1.12 jälkeen myydyt eivät kelpaavat ainoastaan heidän omissa autoissa, mikä toivottavasti myös mainitaan lipussa. Marraskuussa myydyt me/pa liput kelpaavat kaikissa vuoroissa vuoden loppuun asti.


Eipä Vainio ole ottanut Pohjolan mp lippua ainakaan kesällä. Ja sitten Pohjola otti pitkän valituksen jälkeen Vainion lipun tämä tapahtui myös kesällä.

----------


## J_J

> Eipä Vainio ole ottanut Pohjolan mp lippua ainakaan kesällä. Ja sitten Pohjola otti pitkän valituksen jälkeen Vainion lipun tämä tapahtui myös kesällä.


Mikäli tämä pitää paikkansa, kertonee se jo pinnan alla pidempään muhineesta erimielisyydestä...

----------


## Lasse

> Mikäli tämä pitää paikkansa, kertonee se jo pinnan alla pidempään muhineesta erimielisyydestä...


Ei pidä paikkaansa. Yhtiöiden välillä on ollut lippuyhteistyö pikavuoroilla. Sen päättymisestä tiedotetaan myös Vainion  sivuille.
http://vainionliikenne.fi/fi/www/news_show.php?id=83

Vakiovuoroilla sen sijaan ei ole ollut yhteistyötä!

----------


## Madmax

> Ei pidä paikkaansa. Yhtiöiden välillä on ollut lippuyhteistyö pikavuoroilla. Sen päättymisestä tiedotetaan myös Vainion  sivuille.
> http://vainionliikenne.fi/fi/www/news_show.php?id=83
> 
> Vakiovuoroilla sen sijaan ei ole ollut yhteistyötä!


Väliä kaksikymmentä vuotta matkustaneena tiedän tuon. Mutta vuoden verran on ollut havaittavissa nuivaa suhtautumista toisen firman lippuihin.

----------


## J_J

> Väliä kaksikymmentä vuotta matkustaneena tiedän tuon. Mutta vuoden verran on ollut havaittavissa nuivaa suhtautumista toisen firman lippuihin.


Kyseistä pikaliikennettä 1-tiellä itsekin ajaneena tiedän itsekin lippuyhteistyötä olleen juuri menopaluulippujen osalta. Edellinen kommenttini perustui aiemman kirjoittajan kertomukseen "ongelmista" voimassa olevasta yhteistyöstä huolimatta...

----------


## kuukanko

Pohjolan Liikenne alentaa pikavuorojensa hintoja: PL:n uutinen

Kaikkiin vuoroihin verkkokaupasta myytäviin peruslippuihin sekä millä tahansa lähdöllä kelpaaviin joustaviin lippuihin tulee paluumatkalle 50% alennus, jolloin niiden hinnat alkavat olla ihan kilpailukykyisiä kilpailijoiden hintoihin verrattuna. Myös bussista käteisellä ostettavien lippujen hinnat laskevat.

----------


## zige94

12,60e menopaluu Hki-Turku ei ole kyllä yhtään paha. Ei ole ainakaan vaikea valita käyttääkö Onnibussia vai Pohjolan Liikennettä...  :Wink:

----------


## kuukanko

> 12,60e menopaluu Hki-Turku ei ole kyllä yhtään paha.


Kun minä kävin katsomassa hintoja verkkokaupasta, niin se hinta oli 12,60 e suuntaansa eli yhteensä vähän yli 25 euroa. Ei se paha kyllä ole siltikään, kun noita lippuja on tuohon hintaan saatavilla kaikille lähdöille.

----------


## zige94

> Kun minä kävin katsomassa hintoja verkkokaupasta, niin se hinta oli 12,60 e suuntaansa eli yhteensä vähän yli 25 euroa. Ei se paha kyllä ole siltikään, kun noita lippuja on tuohon hintaan saatavilla kaikille lähdöille.


Erikoista. Uutisesta ymmärsin olevan 12,60e menopaluu ellei mulla lukihäiriö ole... Tuo 50% alennus on kyllä muistaakseni aikasemmin ollut jo.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Tämä halvennus on suoraan seurausta siitä, että matkustajamäärät ovat laskeneet ja Onnin kanssa ollaan helisemässä. Eikä tuo Onnin muutto Kamppiin nyt ainakaan paranna Pohjolan Liikenteen asemaa.

----------


## zige94

> Tämä halvennus on suoraan seurausta siitä, että matkustajamäärät ovat laskeneet ja Onnin kanssa ollaan helisemässä. Eikä tuo Onnin muutto Kamppiin nyt ainakaan paranna Pohjolan Liikenteen asemaa.


Ennemminkin VR:n stragedian mukaista, jossa bussiin ohjataan halvoilla hinnoilla ne, joilla ei ole varaa maksaa juna matkasta. Mitä itse olen nähnyt, niin aikalailla täynnä nuo Pohjolan autot tuntuvat olevan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ennemminkin VR:n stragedian mukaista, jossa bussiin ohjataan halvoilla hinnoilla ne, joilla ei ole varaa maksaa juna matkasta.


Viimeisen vuoden aikana toteutunut kehitys ei ainakaan tue ajatusta, että homma olisi mennyt lainkaan VR:n toivomalla tavalla. Kaukojunien matkustajamäärät ovat tipahtaneet selvästi ja PL:n pikavuoroliikenteenkin matkustajamäärät ovat vähentyneet. Käytännössä uudet toimijat ovat siis vieneet matkustajia molemmilta.

PL:stä ei ole tullut valtakunnallista pikavuoroliikennöitsijää, niin kuin niissä VRLeaksissä muutama vuosi sitten vuodetuissa VR:n strategiakalvoissa suunniteltiin. Ainoaksi laajentumiseksi on jäänyt päivällä ajettava Helsinki - Kuopio -vuoropari.

----------


## sm3

Tuntuu olevan tyypillistä noiden bussien takimmaisen tv-ruudun ajottainen pätkiminen tai yhteyden menetys myös silloin kun bussi ei liiku tai tärähdä. Myös näyttöjen väritoistossa eroja. Takimmaisessa liila on sinistä. Etummainen näyttö toimii kokoajan ja toistaa värit oikein.

189 ja 188 busseissa ainakin.

----------


## Kaffimaatti

Millaisella kalustolla Helsinki-Kajaani -reittiä ajetaan?
En ole koskaan mennyt pikavuorobussilla ja nyt olisi oiva tekosyy testata tälläinen kun pääsee Lahteen alle kahdellakympillä. Mille pysäkille tämä ajaa Lahden rautatieasemalla?

----------


## Bussipoika

> Millaisella kalustolla Helsinki-Kajaani -reittiä ajetaan?.


Tälläisillä Volvo 9700-mallisilla busseilla.

----------


## zige94

> Millaisella kalustolla Helsinki-Kajaani -reittiä ajetaan?
> En ole koskaan mennyt pikavuorobussilla ja nyt olisi oiva tekosyy testata tälläinen kun pääsee Lahteen alle kahdellakympillä. Mille pysäkille tämä ajaa Lahden rautatieasemalla?


Lahdessa käyttää Rautatieaseman osalta muistaakseni Uudenmaankadun pysäkkejä rautatieaseman vieressä.

Tosin jossen väärin muista niin Pohjolan vuoro Helsingistä Kajaaniin ei poikkea Lahdessa ollenkaan.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Lahdessa käyttää Rautatieaseman osalta muistaakseni Uudenmaankadun pysäkkejä rautatieaseman vieressä.
> 
> Tosin jossen väärin muista niin Pohjolan vuoro Helsingistä Kajaaniin ei poikkea Lahdessa ollenkaan.


Kyllä ainakin yövuoro käy Lahdessa...

----------


## Kaffimaatti

> Lahdessa käyttää Rautatieaseman osalta muistaakseni Uudenmaankadun pysäkkejä rautatieaseman vieressä.
> 
> Tosin jossen väärin muista niin Pohjolan vuoro Helsingistä Kajaaniin ei poikkea Lahdessa ollenkaan.


Kiitos tiedosta, mutta siis virhe kirjoituksessani että tarkoitan *Kajaani-Helsinki* vuoroa enkä toisinpäin  :Laughing:

----------


## zige94

> Kyllä ainakin yövuoro käy Lahdessa...


No niinpä näkyy, en edes muistanu mokoman vuoron olemassaoloa. Molempiin suuntiin yövuorot käy Lahdessa, mutta ei päivävuorot. Samat pysäkit Lahdessa kuitenkin käytössä kuin muillakin liikennöitsijöillä.

----------


## KriZuu

> Molempiin suuntiin yövuorot käy Lahdessa, mutta ei päivävuorot.


Kajaanista tultaessa sekä yö- että päivävuoro pysähtyvät Lahden rautatieasemalla.

----------


## ripperi

> Millaisella kalustolla Helsinki-Kajaani -reittiä ajetaan?
> En ole koskaan mennyt pikavuorobussilla ja nyt olisi oiva tekosyy testata tälläinen kun pääsee Lahteen alle kahdellakympillä. Mille pysäkille tämä ajaa Lahden rautatieasemalla?


Näkyy nyt pyörivän omniexpressit tuol välil.

----------


## pehkonen

> Kajaanista tultaessa sekä yö- että päivävuoro pysähtyvät Lahden rautatieasemalla.


Pysähtyvät siinä sillan alla Uudenmaankadulla. Jatkavat sitten Launeen, Venetsia ja Renkomäen pysäkkien kautta takaisin motarille.

----------


## sm3

Mikäs noissa edessä ja takana olevissa tv näytöissä tökkii? Joissain busseissa takimmainen kadottaa kokoajan yhteyden ja etunmainen ei pätki ollenkaan, joskus taas päinvastoin. Joka kerta koko matkan ajan se on kokoajan sama ruutu joka pätkii. Parhaillaan olen bussissa jossa etunmainen ollut pimeänä pitkään kun taas takimmainen toimii moitteetta.

Tärinä varmasti on se suurin syy.

----------


## Prompter

> Mikäs noissa edessä ja takana olevissa tv näytöissä tökkii? Joissain busseissa takimmainen kadottaa kokoajan yhteyden ja etunmainen ei pätki ollenkaan, joskus taas päinvastoin. Joka kerta koko matkan ajan se on kokoajan sama ruutu joka pätkii. Parhaillaan olen bussissa jossa etunmainen ollut pimeänä pitkään kun taas takimmainen toimii moitteetta.
> 
> Tärinä varmasti on se suurin syy.


Tärinän voimastahan kaapeloinnit ja liittimet löystyvät. Voi tietysti olla, ettei noita näyttöjä ole tehty tuollaiseen ympäristöön eli niissäkin jotain sisäistä vauriota.

----------


## kuukanko

Pohjolan Liikenne on jättänyt Kaakkois-Suomen ELY-keskukselle hakemuksen kutostien pikavuoroliikenteen saneeraamisesta vuodenvaihteessa. Imatralle kaksi päivittäin ajettavaa vuoroparia lyhennettäisiin Lappeenrantaan ja Helsinki - Lappeenranta -välillä aikataulut uudistettaisiin kokonaan. Pysähdyksiä pienemmillä pysäkeillä poistettaisiin ja sitä myötä matka-aika Helsinki - Lappeenranta lyhenisi 3 tuntiin 30 minuuttiin, Lappeenranta - Helsinki yleensä 3 tuntiin 35 minuuttiin (arkisin olisi aikainen aamuvuoro, jonka matka-aika olisi vain 3 h 15 min).

----------


## kuukanko

Pohjolan Liikenteen Helsinki - Turku -pikavuoroista osa jatkaa Turussa 1.1.2016 alkaen linja-autoasemalta hotelli Caribialle. Aikataulut 1.1.2016 alkaen

----------


## kuukanko

Pohjolan Liikenne tekee uuden päänavauksen ja hakee hyvin OnniBus-tyylisiä pikavuoroja välille Helsinki - Tampere 21.3.2016 alkaen. OnniBus-tyylistä on, että reitti menee Hervantaan ja Kalevaan, Keimolanportin ja Sääksjärven välillä ei pysähdyttäisi ollenkaan ja kaupungeissa ei pysähdytä kaikilla pikavuoropysäkeillä. Tampereen päässä reitti jatkuisi Kalevasta Keskustorin kautta Pyynikintorille. Helsingissä ei pysähdyttäisi Ruskeasuolla, vaan välipysäkit olisivat Oopperalla ja Pirkkolantiellä. Lähtöjä olisi arkisin 7 suuntaansa, lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin 3. Lupahakemus

Aikataulun perusteella reitin 3 bussia yöpyisivät Tampereella eli Pohjolan Liikenteelle tulisi uutena myös asemapaikka sinne.

Kun VR:kin alentaa lippujensa hintoja, niin näyttää vähän siltä, että imperiumi (VR) on aloittamassa laajaa vastaiskua OnniBusia vastaan.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Pohjolan Liikenne tekee uuden päänavauksen ja hakee hyvin OnniBus-tyylisiä pikavuoroja välille Helsinki - Tampere 21.3.2016 alkaen. OnniBus-tyylistä on, että reitti menee Hervantaan ja Kalevaan, Keimolanportin ja Sääksjärven välillä ei pysähdyttäisi ollenkaan ja kaupungeissa ei pysähdytä kaikilla pikavuoropysäkeillä. Tampereen päässä reitti jatkuisi Kalevasta Keskustorin kautta Pyynikintorille.


Hyvin mielenkiintoista. Onkohan myöhemmin luvassa lisääkin OnniBusin haastavia reittejä?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kun VR:kin alentaa lippujensa hintoja, niin näyttää vähän siltä, että imperiumi (VR) on aloittamassa laajaa vastaiskua OnniBusia vastaan.


Mielenkiintoista. Sinänsä tosin tässä on niukasti mitään yllättävää, koska näinhän VR:n vuodettu strategiakalvosetti esitti jo muutama vuosi sitten. Pyrkimys on segmentoida markkinoita niin että köyhät siirretään busseihin ja junalipuista nyhdetään kova hinta. Olkoonkin että maailma on tuosta muuttunut niin että myös juniin myydään alennuslippuja -- kuinka paljon alennettuja jäänee nähtäväksi.

Näyttää kuitenkin ettei VR/PL:llä kauheasti ymmärretä Tampereen markkinoita, kun eivät ole täällä ennen ajaneet. Reitin ulottaminen Pyynikintorille on selvä avaus Länsi-Tampereen suuntaan, jota Onnibus ei tällä hetkellä palvele ideaalisti. Mutta tuon yhdistäminen Hervannan-lenkkiin ei vaikuta kovin toimivalta, koska se pidentää matka-aikaa rajusti. Ja vaihtoehtojakin on, ei ole pakko kelpuuttaa ihan mitä tahansa.

Anekdotaalisesti voin verrata PL:een vuoroa 5.55 Pyynikintorilta Helsinkiin 8.40 Onnibussin vuoroon linja-autoasemalta 6.45 Helsinkiin 8.55. Käytännössä kummallakin ehtinen samaan jatkoyhteyteen Espoon suuntaan, ja saavun työpaikalleni n. 9.45 maissa. Onnibussille minun täytynee lähteä kotoa n. 6.00. PL:lle taas ehkä joskus klo 5 jälkeen, lisähaasteena se että klo 5-6 välillä Tampereen joukkoliikenteen tarjonta on vielä aika heikkoa. Sinänsä matka Pyynikintorille on nopeampi kuin linja-autoasemalle mutta hyöty syödään toisaalta huonona syöttöliikenteenä noin aikaisin, ja toisaalta Hervannan kierroksen pidentämän matka-ajan kautta. Ei kovin houkutteleva vaihtoehto.

Muutenkin tulee mieleen että saa nähdä miten PL aikoo kilpailla Onnibussia vastaan. Veikkaan että mainostavat väljempiä tiloja ja mukavampia penkkejä. Mutta tässä on oma haasteensa: standardibussilla Astromegaa vastaan kilpaillessa ei voi ikinä saada yhtä paljon matkustajia per kuljettaja, mikä tarkoittaa että kustannustehokkuudessa ei ikinä päästä samaan tasoon. Toki VR:llä on iso sotakassa mutta kuinka pitkään sitä voi polttaa tappiolliseen kilpailuun? Varsinkaan niin kauan kuin raidemonopoli jatkuu, mikä tarkoittaa ristisubventiota monopolimarkkinoilta kilpailluille markkinoille. Ja mukavuuskin on loppujen lopuksi niin ja näin: vaikkapa 45 matkustajan kuormassa standardibussissa istutaan jo aika sillit suolassa, kun melkein jokaisen vieressä istuu toinen ihminen. Jalkatilaa voi olla aavistus enemmän kuin Astromegassa, mutta sivusuunnassa on ahdasta. Samalla kuormalla Astromega on vasta puolillaan, mikä tarkoittaa että keskimäärin jokaisen vieressä on tyhjä istumapaikka. Kumpi on mukavampaa? Ehkä osittain subjektiivinen kysymys, mutta minusta viereinen paikka tyhjänä tuntuu väljemmältä.

Miten tahansa päin tätä ynnäilee, näyttää siltä että Onnibussin liiketoimintamallin kanssa on aika vaikea kilpailla menestyksekkäästi perinteisellä kalustolla. Kilpailla voi, mutta kustannustehokkuudessa ei ikinä päästä samoihin numeroihin. Tampereella PL:llä on lisäksi edessään tunnettuuden lisääminen. Se on täysin tuntematon peluri täällä, vaikka onkin VR:n omistukssa. Kilpailusta tulee mielenkiintoinen mutta veikkaukseni on että "imperiumin vastaisku" lässähtää hieman verrattuna odotuksiin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Sinänsä tosin tässä on niukasti mitään yllättävää, koska näinhän VR:n vuodettu strategiakalvosetti esitti jo muutama vuosi sitten. Pyrkimys on segmentoida markkinoita niin että köyhät siirretään busseihin ja junalipuista nyhdetään kova hinta.


Tuota VR ei kuitenkaan lähtenyt toteuttamaan. Tämä on ensimmäinen PL:n pikavuoroliikenteen kunnon laajentuminen 1.7.2014 jälkeen, viimeisen vuoden ajan PL on lähinnä supistanut pikavuoroliikennettään. Tässä laajentumisessa tähtäimessä vaikuttaisi olevan enemmän matkustajien vieminen OnniBusilta kuin köyhien siirtäminen busseihin, kun kerran reitti menee Kalevan ja Hervannan kautta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tuota VR ei kuitenkaan lähtenyt toteuttamaan. Tämä on ensimmäinen PL:n pikavuoroliikenteen kunnon laajentuminen 1.7.2014 jälkeen, viimeisen vuoden ajan PL on lähinnä supistanut pikavuoroliikennettään. Tässä laajentumisessa tähtäimessä vaikuttaisi olevan enemmän matkustajien vieminen OnniBusilta kuin köyhien siirtäminen busseihin, kun kerran reitti menee Kalevan ja Hervannan kautta.


Ei lähtenyt toteuttamaan ainakaan välittömästi. Eikä suorien keskustasta keskustaan ajavien moottoritievuorojen kautta. Mutta sinänsä tällaisten vuorojen voisi nähdä istuvan strategian isoon kuvaan, joskin hienosäädettynä muuttuneisiin olosuhteisiin. Sikäli se ei vaikuta ihan täysin puhtaasti taktiselta liikkeeltä vaan strategia on siellä jossain taustalla kyllä.

Mutta pointtini oli juuri että mitenköhän tuo mahtaa onnistua viemään Onnibussin matkustajia. Itä-Tampereella PL kilpailee suoraan Onnibussin kanssa samalta viivalta, mutta huonommalla kustannustehokkuudella. Länsi-Tamperetta PL ilmeisesti kuvittelee palvelevansa paremmin kuin Onnibus, mutta eivät hahmota millainen vertailuasetelma Pyynikintorin ja linja-autoaseman vuorojen kesken muodostuu tositilanteessa. Ne eivät ole lainkaan niin erillisiä markkinoita kuin PL ilmeisesti kuvittelee (?). Ja siellä tosiasiassa Onnibus palvelee paremmin linjan F3C avulla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Sikäli se ei vaikuta ihan täysin puhtaasti taktiselta liikkeeltä vaan strategia on siellä jossain taustalla kyllä.


Oma veikkaukseni on, että tämä on osa VR:n pyrkimystä tukahduttaa OnniBus.com. Junamatkojen hintaa alennetaan niin, että keskustasta keskustaan menevät massat saadaan juniin. Pohjolan Liikenteen busseilla "tilkitään" keskustojen ulkopuoliset OB:n palvelevat paikat, joissa bussilla on kilpailuetu nopeudessa (eli esim. Hervanta - Helsinki).

Tämä strategia tietysti edellyttää, että hinnat saadaan kilpailukykyisiksi OB:tä vastaan. VR:n lupailema 10% hinnanalennus ei sitä vielä tee enkä itse usko, että VR pystyy riittävän suuriin hinnanalennuksiin käymättä sotakassalla. Se tie taas loppuu ennemmin tai myöhemmin.

Joka tapauksessa veikkaan, että tulossa on eeppinen taistelu, jonka seuraaminen on viihdyttävää ja jossa joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät saavat poskettoman halpoja matkoja.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ei PL ehkä sentään _täysin_ tuntematon toimija Tampereenkaan suunnalla ole, onhan yhtiön bussi ollut jokapäiväinen näky paikkakunnalla sitten Onni Vilkkaan myynnin. Tokikaan yhden auton (kerrallaan) läsnäolo Tampereella ei ole mikään kovin ihmeellinen juttu.

----------


## killerpop

> Ei PL ehkä sentään _täysin_ tuntematon toimija Tampereenkaan suunnalla ole, onhan yhtiön bussi ollut jokapäiväinen näky paikkakunnalla sitten Onni Vilkkaan myynnin. Tokikaan yhden auton (kerrallaan) läsnäolo Tampereella ei ole mikään kovin ihmeellinen juttu.


No lähes jokapäiväinen näky, neljänä päivänä vuodesta ei kuitenkaan liikennettä ole Tampereelle eikä Tampereelta.

Mielenkiintoinen avaus kieltämättä, veikkaan kyllä että vaatisi hyvin aggressiivista markkinointia, että olisi mahdollisuuksia pärjätä. Suurelle yleisölle hyvinkin tuntematon toimija.

----------


## tkp

> Tässä laajentumisessa tähtäimessä vaikuttaisi olevan enemmän matkustajien vieminen OnniBusilta kuin köyhien siirtäminen busseihin, kun kerran reitti menee Kalevan ja Hervannan kautta.


Tässä varmaankin pääryhmänä on vakituiset työmatkaajat joita kosiskellaan halvoilla sarjalipuilla ja ja ne ob:n matkustajat jotka nyt joutuvat matkustamaan paikallisbussilla Kalevaan.

----------


## Allison

> Tässä varmaankin pääryhmänä on vakituiset työmatkaajat joita kosiskellaan halvoilla sarjalipuilla ja ja ne ob:n matkustajat jotka nyt joutuvat matkustamaan paikallisbussilla Kalevaan.


Otan tämän Pohjolan Liikenteen avauksen suurena kunnianosoituksena. Neljä vuotta sitten keksin Hervanta-Helsinki-linjan. PL tulee myös Turun Caribialle.

Tosi mielenkiintoista on kun Savonlinja tulee ensin kahdella ja 22.2 alkaen kolmella vuoroparilla 9-tielle ja PL maaliskuussa massiivisella tarjonnalla 3-tielle. Pyydän Masin kanssani Kessan baariin, jossa voimme päivitellä, kuinka SL ja PL julkeavat tulla OB:n ja Paunun ikiaikaisille sukuoikeusmaille 😀

----------


## Melamies

> Tämä strategia tietysti edellyttää, että hinnat saadaan kilpailukykyisiksi OB:tä vastaan. VR:n lupailema 10% hinnanalennus ei sitä vielä tee enkä itse usko, että VR pystyy riittävän suuriin hinnanalennuksiin käymättä sotakassalla. Se tie taas loppuu ennemmin tai myöhemmin.


Onko sitten edes mahdollista, että joku muu operaattori pystyisi edullisimpiin IC-tasoisiin junavuoroihin?





> Joka tapauksessa veikkaan, että tulossa on eeppinen taistelu, jonka seuraaminen on viihdyttävää ja jossa joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät saavat poskettoman halpoja matkoja.


Valtionyhtiö vastaan muut ei ole viihdyttävää.

----------


## janihyvarinen

VR:n monopoliaikoina keräämän sotakassan käyttäminen kilpailijoiden ajamiseen pois bisneksestä vääristää markkinoiden toimintaa. Kilpailu- ja kuluttajaviraston pitäisi puuttua asiaan. VR:n vahvan taseen peruste oli rahoittaa kalustohankintoja, mutta jos kalusto siirretään perustettavaan kalustoyhtiöön, pitää siirtää myös uusimista varten rahastoidut varat. Kilpailun toimivuuden kannalta on olennaisen tärkeää ettei VR:n tase ole liian vahva.

----------


## Melamies

> Muutenkin tulee mieleen että saa nähdä miten PL aikoo kilpailla Onnibussia vastaan. Veikkaan että mainostavat väljempiä tiloja ja mukavampia penkkejä. Mutta tässä on oma haasteensa: standardibussilla Astromegaa vastaan kilpaillessa ei voi ikinä saada yhtä paljon matkustajia per kuljettaja, mikä tarkoittaa että kustannustehokkuudessa ei ikinä päästä samaan tasoon. Toki VR:llä on iso sotakassa mutta kuinka pitkään sitä voi polttaa tappiolliseen kilpailuun? Varsinkaan niin kauan kuin raidemonopoli jatkuu, mikä tarkoittaa ristisubventiota monopolimarkkinoilta kilpailluille markkinoille. Ja mukavuuskin on loppujen lopuksi niin ja näin: vaikkapa 45 matkustajan kuormassa standardibussissa istutaan jo aika sillit suolassa, kun melkein jokaisen vieressä istuu toinen ihminen. Jalkatilaa voi olla aavistus enemmän kuin Astromegassa, mutta sivusuunnassa on ahdasta. Samalla kuormalla Astromega on vasta puolillaan, mikä tarkoittaa että keskimäärin jokaisen vieressä on tyhjä istumapaikka. Kumpi on mukavampaa? Ehkä osittain subjektiivinen kysymys, mutta minusta viereinen paikka tyhjänä tuntuu väljemmältä.
> 
> Miten tahansa päin tätä ynnäilee, näyttää siltä että Onnibussin liiketoimintamallin kanssa on aika vaikea kilpailla menestyksekkäästi perinteisellä kalustolla. Kilpailla voi, mutta kustannustehokkuudessa ei ikinä päästä samoihin numeroihin. Tampereella PL:llä on lisäksi edessään tunnettuuden lisääminen. Se on täysin tuntematon peluri täällä, vaikka onkin VR:n omistukssa. Kilpailusta tulee mielenkiintoinen mutta veikkaukseni on että "imperiumin vastaisku" lässähtää hieman verrattuna odotuksiin.


PL voi kuitenkin yllättää ja olla uusiutumiskykyisin ns vanhoista isoista bussiliikennöitsijäistä. Voihan myös PL ostaa Astromegoja, ei kai Van Hool rakenna niitä vain Souterin yhtiöille.  VR-yhtymän kalustobudjetissa on varaa, saahan yhdellä Ed-vaunun hinnalla niitä monta. Sitä paitsi PL on jo ottanut käyttöön pikavuoroihinsa VDL:n valmistamia busseja. VDL on julkistanut vastineensa Astromegalle ja vielä hieman suuremmalla paikkaluvulla.

Vaikka tällä kertaa keskustelua vauhditti PL:n pikavuoroliikenteen laajennus H:ki-T:re-välille, en näkisi ongelmana PL:n vähäistä näkyvyyttä T:reen katukuvassa. VR/PL on kuitenkin tunnettu koko Suomessa ja nyt lippuvaihtoehtoja etsivät osaavat etsiä niitä aktiivisesti netistä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:59 ----------




> VR:n monopoliaikoina keräämän sotakassan käyttäminen kilpailijoiden ajamiseen pois bisneksestä vääristää markkinoiden toimintaa. Kilpailu- ja kuluttajaviraston pitäisi puuttua asiaan. VR:n vahvan taseen peruste oli rahoittaa kalustohankintoja, mutta jos kalusto siirretään perustettavaan kalustoyhtiöön, pitää siirtää myös uusimista varten rahastoidut varat. Kilpailun toimivuuden kannalta on olennaisen tärkeää ettei VR:n tase ole liian vahva.


Riippuu siitäkin ketkä ovat kilpailijoita, VR:n tase on pieni verrattuna ulkomaalaisiin jättiyhtiöihin.

Valtionyhtiö, ainakin suomalainen, käyttää joko väärin asemaansa valtionyhtiönä/suurena yhtiönä tai sitten häviää kilpailun kankeuttaan. Todennäköisesti molemmat. Jos nykyinen kumipyöräliikenteen aiheuttama kilpailupaine ei riitä aiheuttamaan VR:n uudistumista ja ole riittävä kirittäjä kilpailussa, niin tuskinpa silloin myöskään kilpailijat raiteilla olisivat sitä. Toisaalta nyt haluataan yhtäkkiä avata kilpailu junien kaukomatkustajaliikenteeseen tässä ja nyt, eikä VR saa mahdollisuutta näyttää pystyvänsä uudistumaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> PL voi kuitenkin yllättää ja olla uusiutumiskykyisin ns vanhoista isoista bussiliikennöitsijäistä. Voihan myös PL ostaa Astromegoja, ei kai Van Hool rakenna niitä vain Souterin yhtiöille.  VR-yhtymän kalustobudjetissa on varaa, saahan yhdellä Ed-vaunun hinnalla niitä monta. Sitä paitsi PL on jo ottanut käyttöön pikavuoroihinsa VDL:n valmistamia busseja. VDL on julkistanut vastineensa Astromegalle ja vielä hieman suuremmalla paikkaluvulla.
> 
> Vaikka tällä kertaa keskustelua vauhditti PL:n pikavuoroliikenteen laajennus H:ki-T:re-välille, en näkisi ongelmana PL:n vähäistä näkyvyyttä T:reen katukuvassa. VR/PL on kuitenkin tunnettu koko Suomessa ja nyt lippuvaihtoehtoja etsivät osaavat etsiä niitä aktiivisesti netistä.


Toki PL *voi* ostaa Astromegoja vastaavaa kalustoa. Kyllähän niitä halukkaille myydään. Mutta onko PL täysin ymmärtänyt mikä juju niihin liittyy tehokkuuden suhteen? Jos ei niin eivät varmaan osta vaikka hyvin voisivatkin.

Luulen että yliarvioit Pohjolan Liikenteen tunnettuutta Tampereella. Minä olen törmännyt siihen ainoastaan joukkoliikenneaiheisissa keskusteluissa harrastajien kanssa. En koskaan "tosielämässä". En siis kertaakaan! Keskiverto tamperelainen kadunmies ei ole koskaan kuullut PL:stä. Kaikki tietävät Paunun ja Länsilinjat sekä tietty VR:n, ja nykyään varmaan melkein kaikki myös Onnibussin. Pohjolan Liikenne, Savonlinjat, Vainio, Koiviston Auto jne. eivät liikauttane tunnettuusneulaa sen kummemmin kuin joku Ventoniemi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:13 ----------




> Valtionyhtiö, ainakin suomalainen, käyttää joko väärin asemaansa valtionyhtiönä/suurena yhtiönä tai sitten häviää kilpailun kankeuttaan. Todennäköisesti molemmat. Jos nykyinen kumipyöräliikenteen aiheuttama kilpailupaine ei riitä aiheuttamaan VR:n uudistumista ja ole riittävä kirittäjä kilpailussa, niin tuskinpa silloin myöskään kilpailijat raiteilla olisivat sitä. Toisaalta nyt haluataan yhtäkkiä avata kilpailu junien kaukomatkustajaliikenteeseen tässä ja nyt, eikä VR saa mahdollisuutta näyttää pystyvänsä uudistumaan.


"Yhtäkkiä" on aika hupaisa ilmaus kun kilpailun avaamiseen on valmistauduttu jo parikymmentä vuotta. Eikö sekään riitä? Siksihän ratahallintokeskus eriytettiin VR:stä jo 90-luvulla. Sen jälkeen VR on kynsin hampain kerännyt sotakassaa teurastaakseen kaikki haastajat, ja matkan varrella lobannut ja voidellut olan takaa jottei kilpailua ikinä edes avattaisi. Kilpailun välttäminen on ollut VR:n ylin ohjenuora jo tuon parikymmentä vuotta ainakin, ja nyt muka VR yllätettäisiin housut kintuissa jos kilpailu lopulta avataan kaikkien näiden vuosien jälkeen?

Nyt on aika. Kaikki on valmista. Kilpailu saa tulla raiteille.

----------


## Kani

Kaksikerrosbusseja saa kaupasta, mutta voihan kannattavaa toimintaa harjoittaa ilmankin. Lipun hinta esimerkiksi voi olla muutaman euron korkeampi, ja asiakkaita voi houkutella kyytiin muullakin kuin halvimmalla hinnalla. Ainakin toivottavaa, että markkinat toimisivat niin, jotta asiakkaille on erilaisia vaihtoehtoja.

Ja eivät ne kaksikerrosbussitkaan koko ajan ole täynnä.

Perinteisten pikavuoroliikennöitsijöiden kannalta tämä pysähtymättä ajavien vuorojen ympärillä kiehuva kultakuume ei ole välttämättä niin huono asia. Keimolan ja Hervannan välillä on edelleen isoja paikkakuntia ja niissä asiakkaita odottamassa pysäkeillä, ja rahtikaan ei katoa mihinkään.

----------


## Melamies

> Toki PL *voi* ostaa Astromegoja vastaavaa kalustoa. Kyllähän niitä halukkaille myydään. Mutta onko PL täysin ymmärtänyt mikä juju niihin liittyy tehokkuuden suhteen? Jos ei niin eivät varmaan osta vaikka hyvin voisivatkin.


OB ei ole todellakaan pitänyt vakkaa kynttilänsä päällä liikeideansa suhteen. PL:n johdossa on varmasti vähintään normaalijärjellä varustettuja ihmisiä, jotka osaavat aivotella toimintavaihtoehtoja. Ja voihan joku muukin toimija kopioida edelleen Souterin liikeideaa, mutta montako tällaista toimijaa voi pidemmän päälle olla vähäväkisessä, mutta laajassa maassamme?




> Luulen että yliarvioit Pohjolan Liikenteen tunnettuutta Tampereella. Minä olen törmännyt siihen ainoastaan joukkoliikenneaiheisissa keskusteluissa harrastajien kanssa. En koskaan "tosielämässä". En siis kertaakaan! Keskiverto tamperelainen kadunmies ei ole koskaan kuullut PL:stä. Kaikki tietävät Paunun ja Länsilinjat sekä tietty VR:n, ja nykyään varmaan melkein kaikki myös Onnibussin. Pohjolan Liikenne, Savonlinjat, Vainio, Koiviston Auto jne. eivät liikauttane tunnettuusneulaa sen kummemmin kuin joku Ventoniemi.


Tamperelaisena tietysti tunnet paikallisen tilanteen paremmin, mutta jollei tunnettuvuusneula ole siellä ruostunut kiinni, niin luulisi tilanteen muuttuvan, koska bussiliikenne on nyt ennen näkemättömän laajasti esillä myös mediassa.

----------


## 339-DF

Ihan kiva, että PL yrittää. Mutta vähän luulen, että tuo jää tasolle "ihan kiva" ja "yrittää". Ei sellaisesta mitään tule, että kymmenen firmaa ajaa samaa väliä, mutta kaikki eri reiteillä ja eri pysäkein  siinä on matkustajan pää niin pyörällä, että joko se kulkee sillä bussilla millä ennenkin tai hyppää junaan, joka sentään ajaa tuttua rataa.

Onni on markkinoinut omat linjansa onnistuneesti ja osin uutismedian avustuksella, mutta samanlaista hypeä ei synny sen ympärille, että joku vanhoista bussifirmoista aloittaa uuden reitin jossain valtatiellä X. Tiedon levittäminen tällaisesta uudesta reitista ja vieläpä niin, että kansalle jää tosiaan mieleen, millaisia matkoja sillä uudella reitillä voi ja kannattaa tehdä, tulee olemaan erittäin haasteellista. Valtionyhtiön tiedotustaidot huomioiden en ennusta ruusuista tulevaisuutta.

Siti olen iloinen, että yritetään.

----------


## antti

Onhan Pohjolan Liikenteellä historiaa Tampereella päinkin. Vuonna 1967 ostettiin N.T.Lahtisen firma Tampereelta ja 1960-luvulla Pohjolan Liikenteen hoitoon tuli VR:n linja-autoliikenne Toijalan ja Valkeakosken alueella. Lisäksi Finnair-ajotkin olivat jonkun aikaa Pohjolan Liikenteellä. 1970-luvulla nämä toiminnot myytiin eteenpäin Valkeakosken Liikenteelle, Alhonen & Lastuselle ja muistelin jotain rönsyjä menneen Kovasellekin. 
Jos ja kun nyt aloitetaan uudestaan bisnekset Tampereella, niin sopivan agressiivisella mainonnalla on uusikin yrittäjä nopeasti tunnettu.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tamperelaisena tietysti tunnet paikallisen tilanteen paremmin, mutta jollei tunnettuvuusneula ole siellä ruostunut kiinni, niin luulisi tilanteen muuttuvan, koska bussiliikenne on nyt ennen näkemättömän laajasti esillä myös mediassa.


Tietenkin nimi tulee ajan oloon tutuksi, mutta vaatii kyllä pientä kampanjointia jotta jää ihmisille mieleen että tuollainenkin firma siellä liikennöi. Pelkästään palvelun aloittaminen ei riitä, se pitää lanseerata myös ihmisten tietoisuuteen.

Edit: Ja nyt huomasin että 339-DF sanoo ihan samaa. Vanhan, kaupungissa ennestään tuntemattoman bussiyhtiön uusi reittilanseeraus ei ole tosiaan mikään läpihuutojuttu. Sitä varten pitää olla oikea markkinointistrategia. Sama juttu pätee tästä eteenpäin kaikkiin uusiin reitteihin: vanhoja operaattoreita jotka voivat kilpailla avoimilla markkinoilla on lähes pilvin pimein. Ne voivat lanseerata reittejä joko osana jotain yhteenliittymää (EB, MH tms.) tai sitten omassa nettikaupassaan (kuten PL tai Onnibus). Mutta kuluttajan huomiosta pitää taistella ihan eri tavalla kuin ennen. Ne jotka osaavat tämän tulevat menestymään. Ne jotka eivät osaa tulevat häviämään kisan. Onnibus osaa, joten se kuuluu melko todennäköisesti voittajien joukkoon. Ketkä muut voivat kangeta itsensä sinne jää nähtäväksi. Toivottavasti jokunen kumminkin.

----------


## 034

Milloin VDL:lät tulevat Ykköstielle?

----------


## KriZuu

> Milloin VDL:lät tulevat Ykköstielle?


Loppiaisen jälkeen.

----------


## Melamies

> "Yhtäkkiä" on aika hupaisa ilmaus kun kilpailun avaamiseen on valmistauduttu jo parikymmentä vuotta. Eikö sekään riitä? Siksihän ratahallintokeskus eriytettiin VR:stä jo 90-luvulla. Sen jälkeen VR on kynsin hampain kerännyt sotakassaa teurastaakseen kaikki haastajat, ja matkan varrella lobannut ja voidellut olan takaa jottei kilpailua ikinä edes avattaisi. Kilpailun välttäminen on ollut VR:n ylin ohjenuora jo tuon parikymmentä vuotta ainakin, ja nyt muka VR yllätettäisiin housut kintuissa jos kilpailu lopulta avataan kaikkien näiden vuosien jälkeen?
> 
> Nyt on aika. Kaikki on valmista. Kilpailu saa tulla raiteille.


Käytin ilmaisua yhtäkkiä, koska vatulointihallitus teki tässäkin äkkiväärän peliliikkeen ja siksi en hämmästyisi vaikka vatulointihallitus kohta haluaakin myydä koko VR:n esim DB:lle. Yhtäkkiä myös siksi, että VR:n monopolille annettiin jatkoaika, johon liittyi reunaehtoja. VR on sitten siltä pohjalta suunnitellut kalustoinvestoinnit ja muut toimenpiteensä. Luulisi vatuloinnin vähentävän työmotivaatiota VR:n johdossa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Käytin ilmaisua yhtäkkiä, koska vatulointihallitus teki tässäkin äkkiväärän peliliikkeen ja siksi en hämmästyisi vaikka vatulointihallitus kohta haluaakin myydä koko VR:n esim DB:lle. Yhtäkkiä myös siksi, että VR:n monopolille annettiin jatkoaika, johon liittyi reunaehtoja. VR on sitten siltä pohjalta suunnitellut kalustoinvestoinnit ja muut toimenpiteensä. Luulisi vatuloinnin vähentävän työmotivaatiota VR:n johdossa.


Nämä nk. "reunaehdot" eivät olleet mitään muuta kuin juoni sementoida VR:n monopoli. VR "suostui" massiivisiin kalustohankintoihin kunhan monopolille taattiin jatkoaika. Mutta tosiasiallisesti kyseiset kalustohankinnat vain kasvattavat kilpailijoiden alalletulokynnystä, jos lähdetään VR:n propagoimasta lähtöoletuksesta että jokainen uusi operaattori joutuu ostamaan oman kalustonsa.

Edellinen hallitus oli täysin VR:n vietävissä, kuten tavallista on ollut viime vuosikymmenet. Mutta tämä nykyinen hallitus ei vaikuta olevan vaan on kerrankin päättänyt tehdä jotain asioille -- harvinaista kyllä. Silloin ei voi jäädä edellisten hallitusten kierojen lupausten varaan vaan on uskallettava tehdä ripeitä liikkeitä. Eikä siinä mitään. Kenen oikeutta tämä loukkaisi? Valtio omistaa VR:n joten valtio voi päättää tehdä VR:lle ihan mitä hyvänsä. VR:n johdolla ei ole mitään erityisasemaa vaan jos eivät päätökset kelpaa niin lähteäkin voi vapaasti.

En usko että hallitus on myymässä VR:ää DB:lle. Miksi möisi? Edes yksityistäminen ei liene suunnitelmissa ainakaan näköpiirissä olevassa tulevaisuudessa. Tämä DB-skenaario on ihan itse keksimäsi olkiukko. Sen sijaan ne toimet mihin hallitus näyttää olevan ryhtymässä ovat täysin loogisia ja järkeviä eivätkä mitään satunnaista hötkyilyä.

----------


## Eppu

> Luulen että yliarvioit Pohjolan Liikenteen tunnettuutta Tampereella. Minä olen törmännyt siihen ainoastaan joukkoliikenneaiheisissa keskusteluissa harrastajien kanssa. En koskaan "tosielämässä". En siis kertaakaan! Keskiverto tamperelainen kadunmies ei ole koskaan kuullut PL:stä. Kaikki tietävät Paunun ja Länsilinjat sekä tietty VR:n, ja nykyään varmaan melkein kaikki myös Onnibussin. Pohjolan Liikenne, Savonlinjat, Vainio, Koiviston Auto jne. eivät liikauttane tunnettuusneulaa sen kummemmin kuin joku Ventoniemi


On kyllä ihme jos näin on kun PL kuiteski ajaa tampereelta tuota yhtä päivittäistä kotkan vuoroa ja koiwarikin ajelee lahden suunnan pikavuoroja.
Nuo pohjolan hgin vuorot ovat kyllä mielestäni reitiltään järkeviä kun lähtevät pyynikintorilta ja mikä minut houkuttelee kyytiin on tuo kalevan kirkon pysäkki. Pääseepä sitten kätevästi helsinkiin kun pikapysäkille on kotoa matkaa vajaat puoli kilometriä. Varmaan muitakin tämä seikka houkuttelee asiakkaiksi kunhan vaan tieto näistä vuoroista leviää.

----------


## antti

Saahan tietoa uusista vuoroista nopeastikin maailmalle kun kampanja on tarpeeksi huomiota herättävä. Ehkä topless-autoemännät olisivat  varmaan valtion yhtiölle liikaa, mutta voihan sitä aina erottua massasta. Vaikkapa sata ensimmäistä lippua sata centtiä kappale jne.

----------


## Melamies

> Valtio omistaa VR:n joten valtio voi päättää tehdä VR:lle ihan mitä hyvänsä. VR:n johdolla ei ole mitään erityisasemaa vaan jos eivät päätökset kelpaa niin lähteäkin voi vapaasti.


Ihan mitä hyvänsä sisältää myös koko tuon Oy:n myymisen. Toki VR:n johdosta voi ottaa lopputilin, mutta oletko huomannut missä mennään Finaviavyyhdissä? [Suomen] Hallitus ei halua vaatia vahingonkorvauksia Finavian hallitukselta, koska halutaan varmistaa pätevien ihmisten saaminen valtionyhtiöiden johtoon myös tulevaisuudessa. "Fataali ryypättiin" kirjoittaa IL päivän meilissään kommentoidessaan ministeri Bernerin toimintaa Finaviavyyhdissä.




> En usko että hallitus on myymässä VR:ää DB:lle. Miksi möisi? Edes yksityistäminen ei liene suunnitelmissa ainakaan näköpiirissä olevassa tulevaisuudessa. Tämä DB-skenaario on ihan itse keksimäsi olkiukko. Sen sijaan ne toimet mihin hallitus näyttää olevan ryhtymässä ovat täysin loogisia ja järkeviä eivätkä mitään satunnaista hötkyilyä.


Tiedotusvälineissä on kerrottu, että hallitus harkitsee myös VR:n ja Finnairin myymistä, joten kyseessä ei ole olkiukko ja minun keksintöni. Olen käyttänyt DB:tä esimerkkinä, sillä se on mielestäni todennäköisempi ostajakandidaatti kuin  esim Finnairin ostajaksi veikattu BA.  Hallitus on kompuroinut nimenomaan toimiensa huonon ja liian kiireellisen valmistelun vuoksi. Hallitus on halunnut antaa toiminnastaan loogisen ja ennustettavan kuvan, mutta ei ole vakuuttanut ainakaan minua. Toki Suomessa on tässä suhteessa parempi tilanne kuin taannoisessa Ranskassa, jossa sosialistit kansallistivat yrityksiä ja saatuaan vaalivoiton ei-sosialistit yksityistivät samat yritykset.

----------


## Kani

PL:n vuorot saanee tunnetuksi hyvin nopeasti tyrkkäämällä ne tarjolle VR:n verkkokauppaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> PL:n vuorot saanee tunnetuksi hyvin nopeasti tyrkkäämällä ne tarjolle VR:n verkkokauppaan.


Tämä onkin jotain sellaista, missä PL voi olla yhtä ainutlaatuinen kuin OB oli ollessaan ensimmäinen, joka toi kysyntäpohjaisen hinnoittelun Suomen kaukobussiliikenteeseen.

Tällä kommentilla korostan sitä, että ihan yleisesti markkinoilla se, joka tulee ja tekee jotain ensimmäisenä, saa mm. mediajulkisuuden, jota kukaan perässä hiihtäjä ei tule koskaan saamaan. OB:n hinnoittelu oli iso uutisjuttu, se ei ollut, kun muut firmat, PL mukaan lukien, tekivät myöhemmin markkinoiden paineesta saman eli oman muuttuvan hinnoittelunsa.

Vaikka ennustaminen on epävarmaa ja siihen ei pitäisi ryhtyä, voi kaukobussiliikennemarkkinan tulevaisuudesta arvioida kuitenkin jotain. Kuten 339-DF jo kirjoitti, seuraava markkinoiden vaihe on sekavuus ja hämmennys. Kun kaikki bussifirmat alkavat kilpailla toistensa kanssa Matkahuolto- tai Linja-autoliitto-kartellin menettäessä merkityksensä, kartellin selkeä joskin kallis tuote muuttuu asiakkaan näkökulmasta vaikeaksi. Tällöin tarvitaan kilpailevien bussifirmojen ja asiakkaiden väliin matkatoimisto. Eli sama asia, millä konstilla asiakkaat nykyään valitsevat ja varaavat lentonsa. Matkatoimisto on esim. jokin nettipalvelu, joka tekee koneellisesti haun kaikkien bussifirmojen omiin myyntipalveluihin tai sillä on sopimukset omista jälleenmyyntihinnoistaan. Näin matkojen ostaminen palautuu asiakkaalle helpoksi, ja luultavasti paremmaksi ja edullisemmaksi kuin vanhaan kartelliaikaan.

Kun katsotaan LVM:n tulevaisuuden strategioita, erityisesti Liikkuminen palveluna -konseptia, tämä matkatoimisto voi hyvinkin olla julkishallintovetoinen. Se ei tarkoita, että tästä tulee viranomaispalvelu. Mutta valtiovalta luultavasti ainakin pyrkii huolehtimaan siitä, että tällainen palvelu syntyy. Ja hyvä niin, koska valtiovallalla on mahdollisuus sanktioida menettelyt, jotka olisivat kuluttajan etua ja Liikkuminen palveluna -konseptin toteutumista vastaan siten, että joku toimija ei haluaisi liittyä konseptiin. Osallistuminen konseptiin voi olla esimerkiksi toimiluvan ehto.

Antero

----------


## aki

> Tällöin tarvitaan kilpailevien bussifirmojen ja asiakkaiden väliin matkatoimisto. Eli sama asia, millä konstilla asiakkaat nykyään valitsevat ja varaavat lentonsa. Matkatoimisto on esim. jokin nettipalvelu, joka tekee koneellisesti haun kaikkien bussifirmojen omiin myyntipalveluihin tai sillä on sopimukset omista jälleenmyyntihinnoistaan. Näin matkojen ostaminen palautuu asiakkaalle helpoksi, ja luultavasti paremmaksi ja edullisemmaksi kuin vanhaan kartelliaikaan.Antero


Netistä löytyy jo nyt hakupalvelu www.pikavuorot.fi jossa voi vaivattomasti verrata eri liikennöitsijöiden hintoja valitulle yhteysvälille ja palvelu siirtää myös automaattisesti valitun operaattorin myyntipalveluun.  Hausta löytyy jo nyt kaikki tärkeimmät firmat: Matkahuolto, VR, Onnibus,  Pohjolan Liikenne,  Finnair..

Koska VR:n tarjoushinnat on etupäässä vain veturi-kerhoon kuuluville, niin tästä syystä hauissa ei näy kuin VR:n suhteellisen kovat normaalihinnat.

Tällä hetkellä jostain syystä ei myöskään MH:n hinnat näy hauissa?

----------


## JT

Vaikea uskoa Pohjolan Liikenteen vuoroille reitin puolesta Tampereen keskustaan kovin suurta matkustajaryntäystä, koska matka-aika Tampereen keskustasta pelkästään Sääksjärvelle on 40-45 min. Linja-autoasemalle ajavilla kilpailijoiden vuoroilla loppumatka Sääksjärveltä Keskustaan vie noin 15 min. Samassa ajassa, kun Pohjolan Liikenteen vuoro on päässyt Tampereelta vasta motarille, olisi kilpailijan vuoro jo Parolan tienoilla. 

Vai näemmekö tässä jotain erottelua lippujen hinnoissa määränpään mukaan? Esim. Helsingistä Tampereen keskustaan "poskettoman" halvalla, ja sitten Helsingistä Hervantaan tai Kalevaan "täydellä" hinnalla?

----------


## kuukanko

Koska Tampereen kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennelautakunta lausui, että Keskustorin pysäkit eivät ole käytettävissä uudella Tampereen linjalla, hakee Pohjolan Liikenne Keskustorin sijasta pysähtymispaikaksi Rautatieasemaa.

Rautatieaseman kohdalla Hämeenkadun pysäkit ovat kyllä vielä ruuhkaisemmat kuin Keskustorin pikavuoropysäkit...

----------


## killerpop

> Koska Tampereen kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennelautakunta lausui, että Keskustorin pysäkit eivät ole käytettävissä uudella Tampereen linjalla, hakee Pohjolan Liikenne Keskustorin sijasta pysähtymispaikaksi Rautatieasemaa.
> 
> Rautatieaseman kohdalla Hämeenkadun pysäkit ovat kyllä vielä ruuhkaisemmat kuin Keskustorin pikavuoropysäkit...


Sikäli jos Rautatieaseman pysäkit ovat Rautatienkadulla tai rautatieaseman pääoven luona, niin tuskin tuo ongelma on. Ymmärsin että Tampereen joukkoliikenne antoi tyrmäyksen kaikille Hämeenkadun pysäkeille.

----------


## kuukanko

> Sikäli jos Rautatieaseman pysäkit ovat Rautatienkadulla tai rautatieaseman pääoven luona, niin tuskin tuo ongelma on.


Molemmat noista tarkoittaisivat taas ylimääräisen lenkin ajamista, kun Kalevan kirkolle pitää kuitenkin päästä.

----------


## Eppu

> Molemmat noista tarkoittaisivat taas ylimääräisen lenkin ajamista, kun Kalevan kirkolle pitää kuitenkin päästä.


No eipä tuo iso lenkki ole jos Verkatehtaankatua ajetaan ras: pikapysäkille. Tuota kautta se olisi toki parasta ajaa koska rautatienkatu on eteläpäästä kovin ruuhkainen varsinkin iltapäivisin. Toiseen suuntaan toki ehtii ja täytyykin ajaa Vuolteenkadun kautta.

Toki aivan sama jos vaikka johonkin hiljaisempaan aikaan kiepauttais Hämeenpuiston ja Ratinankin kautta. Arkisin päivällä sitä reittiä ei kannata edes harkita.

Sitten reitillä voi leikkiä niinkin että Hkiin päin ajettais Hämeenkatu-Rautatienkatu-Kalevantie-Yliopistonkatu. Silloin saapuvat vuorot juuttuis arki-iltapäivinä pieneen ruuhkaan Rautatienkadulla...

----------


## kuukanko

Tampere - Helsinki -vuorossa saapui Helsinkiin äsken violettiin pikavuoroväritykseen maalattu PL 2, joka on ennen palvellut Uudenmaan vakiovuoroliikenteessä PL:n bumerangivärityksessä. Bussin mennessä ohi Mannerheimintiellä en onnistunut bongaamaan sisältä ainuttakaan matkustajaa.

----------


## killerpop

> Tampere - Helsinki -vuorossa saapui Helsinkiin äsken violettiin pikavuoroväritykseen maalattu PL 2, joka on ennen palvellut Uudenmaan vakiovuoroliikenteessä PL:n bumerangivärityksessä. Bussin mennessä ohi Mannerheimintiellä en onnistunut bongaamaan sisältä ainuttakaan matkustajaa.


Tuo #2 lie yksi vakio mm #133 lisäksi.

Kuormassa sentäs on havaittu elpymistä pääsiäisen ruuhkien toimesta, yksi auto saapui Tampereelle jopa 2 pax kyydissään.

----------


## sm3

Ovat ilmeisesti hankkineet sivusuunnassa liikuteltavia istuimia uusiin busseihin.

----------


## Huppu

> Ovat ilmeisesti hankkineet sivusuunnassa liikuteltavia istuimia uusiin busseihin.


Pitää paikkansa matkustin sellaisella linja-autolla Helsinki-Turku välin. Penkit olivat mukavat ja niitä väljästi, kunnon jalkatila varsinkin eteenpäin ja sivusuunnassa siirtämisen jälkeen myös sivulle (ilman sitäkin olisi ollut kohtuullinen) . 
Sen sijaan se että wc (joka muuten oli keskiovella eikä takana) oli rikki ei ollut matkustajien mieleen. 
Numeroa en valitettavasti kirjoittanyt ylös, mutta oli liila bussi ja muut pohjolan liikenteen tarjoamat palvelut (pistokkeet, ilmastointi, välipala-automaatti, televisiomonitori, wifi) mainiot.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kuormassa sentäs on havaittu elpymistä pääsiäisen ruuhkien toimesta, yksi auto saapui Tampereelle jopa 2 pax kyydissään.


Itse olen juuri Kampista 11.00 lähteneen vuoron kyydissä ja maksavia matkustajia on jopa 8 (ja me kaikki tulimme juuri Kampista kyytiin). Lisäksi mukana on 3 kuljettajaa opettamassa/opettelemassa reittiä. Kalustona on tuo aiemminkin mainittu PL 2.

Nettilipun lukeminen ei toiminut, vaan lukija herjasi vain että lippu ei ole voimassa. Opaskoirana ollut kuljettaja neuvoi kuljettajaa, että Tampereen reitillä on vikaa nettikaupassa ostetuissa lipuissa ja kuljettaja päästi sitten kyytiin.

Vielä bussin lähdettyä Kampista tähän bussiin olisi saanut lippuja Keimolasta Tampereelle 5 eurolla.

Vaikka näytöillä mainostetaankin WiFiä, niin kännykkäni ei kuitenkaan sellaista löydä.

----------


## sm3

Helsinki Turku välillä vaihtelee kanssa aika paljon matkustajamäärät. Joskus voi olla jokainen paikka täys ja joskus on viisi matkustajaa. 13 euron lipun olen kerran ostanut neljä tuntia ennen matkaa ja bussissa oli kuusi matkustajaa. Parhaimillaan vitosen lipulla mennyt ja bussi ollut täysi. Hinnat ja täyttöaste vaihtelevat paljon hinnat vitosesta lähes 18 euroon ja lähes tyhjästä siihen että jokainen paikka käytössä. Vainio ajaa melkeen perässä vissiin koska saapuu lähes samaan aikaan aina, ja heilläkin on matkustajia kohtuullisesti ollut mitä olen huomannut. Wifi toiminut minulla hyvin,

----------


## pehkonen

> Helsinki Turku välillä vaihtelee kanssa aika paljon matkustajamäärät. Joskus voi olla jokainen paikka täys ja joskus on viisi matkustajaa. 13 euron lipun olen kerran ostanut neljä tuntia ennen matkaa ja bussissa oli kuusi matkustajaa. Parhaimillaan vitosen lipulla mennyt ja bussi ollut täysi. Hinnat ja täyttöaste vaihtelevat paljon hinnat vitosesta lähes 18 euroon ja lähes tyhjästä siihen että jokainen paikka käytössä. Vainio ajaa melkeen perässä vissiin koska saapuu lähes samaan aikaan aina, ja heilläkin on matkustajia kohtuullisesti ollut mitä olen huomannut. Wifi toiminut minulla hyvin,


Onko eroja matkustajamäärissä huomattavissa Salon kautta kulkevilla pikavuoroilla suoriin expressvuoroihin nähden. Siis muutakuin lähes 30 minuuttia nopeampi ajoaika. Useinhan Expressvuoro ottaa matkalla kiinni sen noin puolituntia aikaisemman Salon kautta kulkevan pikavuoron.

----------


## sm3

Tulee harvemmin mentyä Salon kautta. Viimeksi kun menin oli kyllä matkustajia jonkinverran mutta tarkemmin en pysty sanomaan että kuin moni jäi Saloon jne. Salon kautta kokemukset on pääosin ajalta ennen kilpailun avautumista.

----------


## zige94

> Pitää paikkansa matkustin sellaisella linja-autolla Helsinki-Turku välin. Penkit olivat mukavat ja niitä väljästi, kunnon jalkatila varsinkin eteenpäin ja sivusuunnassa siirtämisen jälkeen myös sivulle (ilman sitäkin olisi ollut kohtuullinen) . 
> Sen sijaan se että wc (joka muuten oli keskiovella eikä takana) oli rikki ei ollut matkustajien mieleen. 
> Numeroa en valitettavasti kirjoittanyt ylös, mutta oli liila bussi ja muut pohjolan liikenteen tarjoamat palvelut (pistokkeet, ilmastointi, välipala-automaatti, televisiomonitori, wifi) mainiot.


Ite käytän Hki-Turku välillä nykysin ainoastaan Pohjolan Liikenteen autoja ja kehuja pakko antaa juuri WC:stä joka on siisti ja lisäksi ihan käsienpesu vettäkin tulee hanoista. Kertaakaan ei vessa ole ollut rikki. Lippujen hinnatkin hyvät (5-8e) etenkin jos ajattelee isoa jalkatilaa, noita sivuttais suunnassa siirrettäviä penkkejä (joita ei kyllä tarvi kun oma tyttöystävä aina vieressä). Toki vessoja menee rikki millä tahansa firmalla, mutta omat kokemukset siis silkkaa positiivistä. Ainoastaan aikataulusta pitää antaa negatiivistä, sillä annetut ajat eivät ole kertaakaan pitäneet paikkaansa, aina sen 5-10 min myöhässä (yhtäkään kertaa ei ole ajoissa ollut). On se jännä et PL ajaa aikataulun mukaan Turku-Helsinki Express nopeemmin kuin Vainion Express vuorot (Pohjola 2:05, Vainio 2:12), vaikka Pohjolan Liikenne kiertää Uudenmaantien ja Piispanristin kautta, Vainio menee suoraan Hämeentietä motarille. Vainio ollut molemmilla 2 kerralla etuajassa 7-10min. Positiivistä on nähä kuitenkin Pohjolan Liikenteen vuorojen vetävän porukkaa, ei liian täynnä muttei liian tyhjänäkään niin tuskin ovat huonontamassa nykyistä vuorotarjontaa niin ei tarvitse surkeampaan palveluun vaihtaa (iso punainen paholainen).

Tuli vielä sm3:n viesteistä mieleen et juuri noi Express-vuorot on ne hiljaisimmat yleensä ja Salon kautta kulkevissa vuoroissa taas enemmän matkustajia. Express-vuoroihin tosin onkin yleensä vähemmän tarjouslippuja kuin pika-vuoroihin. Yleensä itsellä aika fifty-fifty kummalla menee, nykysin ollut enemmän niin et pikalla Helsinkiin ja Express-vuorolla taas pois sieltä kun tarjoukset sattuu menee niin päin paremmin.

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki - Tampere -pikavuorossa oli tänään toinenkin entinen vakiovuoro-OmniExpress, PL 19. Sekin oli maalattu pikavuoroväreihin.

----------


## killerpop

> Helsinki - Tampere -pikavuorossa oli tänään toinenkin entinen vakiovuoro-OmniExpress, PL 19. Sekin oli maalattu pikavuoroväreihin.




Toisaalta millä tapaa entinen, eikös noilla kuitenkin ajeta joku siivu Lohjalle ja takaisinkin?

----------


## kuukanko

PL hakee 6.6. alkaen lisäpysähdyksiä Helsinki - Tampere -pikavuoroille: Tampereella käytäisiin linja-autoasemalla rautatieaseman ja Pyynikintorin välillä ja Hämeenlinnassa käytäisiin Eureninkadun pysäkin kautta (molemmissa suunnissa). Lisäpysäkeistä huolimatta matka-aika nopeutuu vähän (ilmeisesti nykyisessä aikataulussa on löysää sen verran). Reittiliikenneluvan muutoshakemus

----------


## markus1979

Vähänlaisesti on ollut Helsinki-Tampere -reitillä matkustajia. Muutamaa vuoroa olen havainnoinut (ns. suosittuina aikoina, perjantaisin etelään, sunnuntaisin pohjoiseen), aina vain kourallinen matkustajia. Tänään Helsingistä 18.20 lähdössä 6 matkustajaa, autona 183/KRS-589. Kauankohan mahtaa näin jatkua?

Bussit ovat kuitenkin siistejä ja jalkatilaa löytyy. Liput on saanut aina vitosella, joten hinta-laatu loistavasti kohdallaan. Noin 10-15 minuuttia etuajassa on saapunut.

----------


## killerpop

> Liput on saanut aina vitosella, joten hinta-laatu loistavasti kohdallaan. Noin 10-15 minuuttia etuajassa on saapunut.


Varmasti myös tappion määrä vuoroa kohden on ollut kohdallaan. Etenkin kun monessa vuorossa ollut henkilökuntaa enemmän kuin asiakkaita. Edes konduktöörien lakko ei näkyny vuorojen kysynnässä, kun taas 3-tiellä perinteiset ExpessBus-talot tuplasivat useamman vuoron ja myös varautuivat tuplaamaan muitakin.

Ei tuntunu auttavan edes, että Tampereelle saatiin pysäkkitolppiin mainospäreet Pohjolan Liikenne pikavuorot. Aiheuttaa oikeastaan sekaannusta, koska nyt noita päreitä ei sitten ole Taysin, Hoitokodin, Perhetukikeskuksen, Tenniskeskuksen eikä Pienkotien pysäkeillä, joista kuiteski ajaa Pohjolan Liikenteen pikavuoro melkein joka päivä.

Aikataulumuutokset ovat kyllä perusteltuja, sillä nyt ei PyynikintoriHervanta sopine ajaa 40km/h lujempaa, ettei vaan etuajassa ohita tyhjää pysäkkiä.

Vissiin riippuu kuljettajastaki, että ajetaanko tyhjällä autolla koko reitti väkisin loppuun asti, mutta onhan mm pl #979 näkyny tulevan 000 kilvin jo Nekalan kohdilla vastaan ja seuraavana päivänä yhtä tyhjänä taas asematunnelista 20 min myöhemmin  :Wink:

----------


## markus1979

En ymmärrä kyllä miksi ihmiset eivät käytä noita PL vitosen vuoroja Onnibussin sijasta, tilaa on kuitenkin selvästi enempi. Onko sitten niin, että suuri yleisö ei ole tietoisia näistä uusista vuoroista? Eikös ne vasta maaliskuussa alkaneet? Matkahuollon rahtia PL ei kuljeta?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> En ymmärrä kyllä miksi ihmiset eivät käytä noita PL vitosen vuoroja Onnibussin sijasta, tilaa on kuitenkin selvästi enempi. Onko sitten niin, että suuri yleisö ei ole tietoisia näistä uusista vuoroista? Eikös ne vasta maaliskuussa alkaneet? Matkahuollon rahtia PL ei kuljeta?


Olen tämän tainnut ennenkin täällä sanoa, mutta Pohjolan Liikenne on umpituntematon brändi Tampereella. Tämä voi olla vaikeaa niiden tajuta, joiden lähiympäristössä se on tunnettu. (Koskenee varmaan myös VR:n johtoa.) Eipä ole myöskään ihan hirmuisesti panostettu markkinointiin sen perusteella mitä itsellä on silmiin osunut.

Voi kyllä olla hieman noloa jos PL epäonnistuu totaalisesti Tampere-Helsinki -välillä, joka kuitenkin on emo-VR:n tärkein kaukoliikennereitti. Epäonnistuminen tekisi tyhjäksi strategian, jolla ohjataan köyhät busseihin ja otetaan priimahinta junalipuista. Tosin faktisestihan se strategia lienee jo kuopattu, kun juniin on markkinapaineen vuoksi pakko myydä halpoja lippuja.

----------


## kuukanko

> Epäonnistuminen tekisi tyhjäksi strategian, jolla ohjataan köyhät busseihin ja otetaan priimahinta junalipuista. Tosin faktisestihan se strategia lienee jo kuopattu, kun juniin on markkinapaineen vuoksi pakko myydä halpoja lippuja.


Jos tuo strategia olisi toteutettu, olisi hintaherkät matkustajat saanut ohjattua helposti busseihin laittamalla bussivuorot myyntiin VR:n verkkokaupassa (niin, että esim. Helsinki - Tampere -lippua ostavat olisivat nähneet sekä juna- että bussivuorot). Silloin ei olisi tarvinnut tehdä Pohjolan Liikenteen brändiä tunnetuksi, kun asiakas luulisi koko ajan asioivansa vain VR:n kanssa.

Selvästikin VR nyt kuitenkin varoo lisäämästä bussiliikennettä, joka kilpailisi tosissaan sen omaa junaliikennettä vastaan. Esim. nämä Tampereen vuorot ajavat Hervannan kautta eivätkä nopeinta reittiä Tampereen keskustasta Helsinkiin.

----------


## Minä vain

> Voi kyllä olla hieman noloa jos PL epäonnistuu totaalisesti Tampere-Helsinki -välillä, joka kuitenkin on emo-VR:n tärkein kaukoliikennereitti. Epäonnistuminen tekisi tyhjäksi strategian, jolla ohjataan köyhät busseihin ja otetaan priimahinta junalipuista. Tosin faktisestihan se strategia lienee jo kuopattu, kun juniin on markkinapaineen vuoksi pakko myydä halpoja lippuja.


Tämä kuulostaa aika vaaralliselta strategialta, sillä siinä matkustajat tottuisivat käyttämään bussia ja siirtyisivät helposti toiseen bussiyhtiöön, jos se on esimerkiksi halvempi. Sen sijaan voisi olla ihan järkevää jos vuorot jotka kulkevat silloin kun juna ei kulje, esimerkiksi Helsingistä Turkuun 22.00 ja 23.00, näkyisivät VR:n haussa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos tuo strategia olisi toteutettu, olisi hintaherkät matkustajat saanut ohjattua helposti busseihin laittamalla bussivuorot myyntiin VR:n verkkokaupassa (niin, että esim. Helsinki - Tampere -lippua ostavat olisivat nähneet sekä juna- että bussivuorot). Silloin ei olisi tarvinnut tehdä Pohjolan Liikenteen brändiä tunnetuksi, kun asiakas luulisi koko ajan asioivansa vain VR:n kanssa.


Erittäin totta.




> Selvästikin VR nyt kuitenkin varoo lisäämästä bussiliikennettä, joka kilpailisi tosissaan sen omaa junaliikennettä vastaan. Esim. nämä Tampereen vuorot ajavat Hervannan kautta eivätkä nopeinta reittiä Tampereen keskustasta Helsinkiin.


Tämä on todennäköistä. Toisaalta laittamalla bussiliput samaan kanavaan junalippujen kanssa VR saattaisi kerätä huomiota sille aspektille, että se hyödyntää raideliikennemonopolia kasvattaakseen markkinaosuuttaan kilpailluilla bussiliikennemarkkinoilla.

Täytyy myös muistaa että Tampere-Helsinki -väli ei ole vielä täysin vapaa vanhoista monopoleista. Ei VR:kään voi täysin vapaasti (vielä) päättää missä ja koska ajaa. Tämä ongelma tosin poistuu pari vuoden sisään.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:07 ----------




> Tämä kuulostaa aika vaaralliselta strategialta, sillä siinä matkustajat tottuisivat käyttämään bussia ja siirtyisivät helposti toiseen bussiyhtiöön, jos se on esimerkiksi halvempi. Sen sijaan voisi olla ihan järkevää jos vuorot jotka kulkevat silloin kun juna ei kulje, esimerkiksi Helsingistä Turkuun 22.00 ja 23.00, näkyisivät VR:n haussa.


Niin, tuo strategiahan on ajalta juuri ennen kuin Onnibus tuli ja valloitti. Ajatus lienee ollut että uskottavia uusia pelureita ei tule ja vanhat kilpaillaan nurin hieman alemmilla lippuhinnoilla. Tai ainakin otetaan iso markkinaosuus.

Jos minä olisin juna- ja bussioperaattori, minä laittaisin kaikki lippuni myyntiin samaan kauppaan. Asiakkaalle keskitetty paikka on etu -- juuri mainitusta syystä. Jos tarjonnassa on laadullinen ero (mikä lienee ollut VR:n tavoite), asiakaskunta segmentoituu tehokkaasti itse. VR:n dilemma on, että kilpaillakseen muita busseja vastaan sen pitää tarjota busseissa vähintään sama laatutaso enintään samalla hinnalla, kun taas junien laatutaso (laajasti ymmärrettynä, sisältäen mm. nopeusedun) pitää olla sillä tavoin parempi että se vetoaa ei-hintaherkkään segmenttiin, jolta voidaan nyhtää törkeää ylihintaa. Mutta kuten sanottu, tämä ei nyt sitten toiminutkaan ihan VR:n ajattelemalla tavalla, saati suonut VR:lle sen toivomia kissanpäiviä (=VR:n käyttämä strategiaskenaarion nimi).

----------


## moxu

Olisiko ollut vuosi-pari sitten, kun ehdotin VR:n markkinoinnille PL:n bussitarjonnan lisäämistä heidän myyntiohjelmaansa ja myös Veturi-ohjelman tarjouksia busseihin. Sain jopa vastauksen, jossa asia luvattiin tutkia. Myönnettiin jopa, ettei teknisiä esteitä ehdotuksen nopeallekin toteuttamiselle olisi.
No joo...

----------


## sm3

Kerroin aiemmin kuinka pl:än busseissa olevat informaationäytöt pätkivät. Ne on nyt pehmustettu ympäriltä molemmat ainakin bussissa 188 eivätkä enää pätki edes huonolla tiellä.

----------


## 034

Onko syynä pätkintä vai matkustajan turvallisuus? Omnissa taka osan telkku on vaarallisen osuman lähellä kun penkille istahtaa. Voi kyseessä olla WinWin tilanne eli kaapelit pysyy paikallaan ja matkustajan mahd. pään kopsahdus on pehmustettu.

----------


## sm3

Luultavasti näin.

----------


## markus1979

Tyhjähköillä autoilla ajetaan näemmä edelleen.. tänään 11.00 lähdöllä Helsingistä Tampereelle tasan 3 matkustajaa Helsingistä lähdettäessä.. Onnilla lipun hinta taasen keskimäärin yli 7,50 koko päivälle, joten siellä ilmeisesti melko täyttä. Maagista.

----------


## sm3

Yhden vuoron matkustajamäärä yhteen kohteeseen ei kerro mitään. Pitää seurata vaikka viikonkin ajan sitä yhtä väliä. Omaa kokemusta HKI- TKU välillä on että välillä saa oikeen jonottaa bussiin varsin pitkääkin koska väkeä on niin paljon, sitten taas toisaalta bussissa voi olla kohtuu väljää. Silti yleensä oiskos semmoset 10 matkustajaa vähintään.

HKI- TRE väli voi olla eri asia. Mutta aina ja kaikkialla eivät bussit kulje tyhjinä, se on hyvä ymmärtää. Liput pääosin 5-7 euroa olleet, vielä viime vuonnakin maksoivat useimmiten vähintään 10 euroa mutta alle 20 euroa.

----------


## Jykke

> Yhden vuoron matkustajamäärä yhteen kohteeseen ei kerro mitään.


Kyseistä linjaa viikottain kolmostiellä havaitsevana voin sanoa, että tuo kolme on aika vakio joka vuorolla. Ennätysmäärä jonka olen laskenut (olin itse tuolloin kyydissä) on ollut seitsemän matkustajaa. Myös puhtaat 0 matkustajaa on tullut havaittua. 

Vaikka HKI - TRE väliä saataisiin subventoitua muiden linjojen tuotoilla, niin loputtomiin ei kannata voittoja laittaa linjaan, jolle ei saada riittävää käyttäjäkuntaa markkinaehtoisessa liikenteessä. Jos ei nyt vuoden sisällä saada matkustajamääriä kys. linjalla nousemaan, niin uskoisin Pohjolan luopuvan Tampereen linjastaan. Tuleva Blockfest ja muutkin tulevat festarit olisi oiva keino tehdä liikennöitsijä tutuksi laajemmalle käyttäjäkunnalle. Katsotaan miten markkinointi osaa hommaa hoitaa.

----------


## sm3

Blockfestia tosiaan PL:n bussissa mainostettiinkin.

----------


## zige94

> Tyhjähköillä autoilla ajetaan näemmä edelleen.. tänään 11.00 lähdöllä Helsingistä Tampereelle tasan 3 matkustajaa Helsingistä lähdettäessä.. Onnilla lipun hinta taasen keskimäärin yli 7,50 koko päivälle, joten siellä ilmeisesti melko täyttä. Maagista.


Eipä toi Onnin hinta kerro sen täyttöastetta. Monet on tavalliset matkustajat ja muut, joilla ei Onni-laseja ole päässä on kiinnittänyt huomiota Onnibussin hintojen nousuun. Itsekkin olen joutunut matkustamaan Onnibussilla 10 euron lipuilla vaikka täyttöaste on ollut alle neljäsosan. Kuljettajakin myönsi hintojen nousseen hiukan. Tosin ei ihmekkään kun tunnin vuoroväli, välillä parikin tunnissa. Ei niitä matkustajia vaan hyvin riitä noin usein kulkeviin vuoroihin. Ja tosiaan HkiTku välistä ite puhun nyt.

----------


## Eppu

Uskoisin että pohjolan vuorot vielä löydetään. Erään kerran olisiko toukokuussa tuo 1745-lähtö hki-tampere kyydissä oli lopulta noin parikymmentä matkustajaa. Se ei nyt vielä ole kovin paljoa muttei kovin vähänkään. Jos hämeenlinnalaiset keksivät tuon ajan kanssa niin aina vaan parempi. Mielestäni onnibus on saanut jopa liikaa julkisuutta verrattuna tosiasioihin, se ei ole läheskään aina halvin vaihtoehto.

----------


## kallio843

Pohjolan Liikenne supistaa aika reippaasti tarjontaansa vuodenvaihteessa länsi-uudenmaan alueella ja keskittyy entistä enemmän Helsinki-Nummela välille.

----------


## kallio843

Airbus linja 540 päättyy  vuodenvaihteen jälkeen ja samalla ilmeisesti myös yhteydet mm Nummelasta kentälle. Tuossa tiedotteessa kerrotaan että jatkossa Turun lentokenttäyhteydet hoidetaan suorilla vuoroilla. Tuo linjan 540 loppuminen on sääli kyllä.

----------


## sm3

Koskeeko tuo nyt niitä vuoroja joihin espoo, ikean pysäkillä matkustajat vaihtaneet lentokentälle/vantaalle mennessä? Eikös vainion liikennekkin ole tarjonnut jotain vaihdollista yhteyttä lentokentälle, en ole pitkään aikaan mennyt heidän kyydissä joten en muista.

Kai tuo sitten nopeuttaa matkaa. Kuinkahan pitkiä aikoja se lentokentän bussi on siellä ikealla aina odotellut ja kerännyt matkustajia busseista yleensä?

----------


## helleh

Tuo 540.n päättyminen on kyllä sääli. Se aiheuttaa Pohjolan Liikenteen Lentoasemayhteyksien vähenemisen 22 päivittäisestä vuorosta kuuteen. Siis Turusta.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Ja tuo 540 on Pohjois-Tapiolan/Mankkaan suunnilla sijaitsevasta kotipaikastani ollut Nihtisillassa tehdyllä vaihdolla todella nopea ja edullinen seutulippuhintainen lentokenttäyhteys, eli tosiaankin harmi, konsa tämä linja lakkautetaan (ja ainakin omien havaintojeni mukaan lentomatkustajien lisäksi ko. linjalla on ollut kyydissä ihan runsaasti mm. lentokentän alueen työntekijöitä).

----------


## zige94

> Koskeeko tuo nyt niitä vuoroja joihin espoo, ikean pysäkillä matkustajat vaihtaneet lentokentälle/vantaalle mennessä? Eikös vainion liikennekkin ole tarjonnut jotain vaihdollista yhteyttä lentokentälle, en ole pitkään aikaan mennyt heidän kyydissä joten en muista.
> 
> Kai tuo sitten nopeuttaa matkaa. Kuinkahan pitkiä aikoja se lentokentän bussi on siellä ikealla aina odotellut ja kerännyt matkustajia busseista yleensä?


Omien havaintojen perusteella 540 seissyt sen pari minuuttia ja pari minuuttia Turusta tullut ootellun 540:aa. Matkustajia vähän vaihtelevasti 5-10, sen enempää en ole nähnyt. Ja lähes aina 540 on seissyt Ikealla tyhjänä, eli Espoon keskukselta ei ole tullut matkustajia kyytiin, jotka joutuisivat odottamaan.

Vainio tarjoaa yhä vaihtoja joillekkin vuoroille. Vainion vaihdot ovat Leppäsolmu (Kehä1) pysäkille Ikean sijaan. Vainiolla myös ainakin yksi suora vuoro Turusta Lentokentälle, olikohan 15:15 lähtevä.

----------


## Waltsu

> Vainion vaihdot ovat Leppäsolmu (Kehä1) pysäkille Ikean sijaan.


Vainiolaisilla vaihtopaikkana ei ole Leppä- vaan Turvesolmu.

----------


## kallio843

Kovasti kyllä harvenee Pohjolan tarjonta kentälle nykyisestä, olkoonkin että ovat suoria vuoroja. 540:lla on mennyt jonkin verran työmatkalaisia joten aika sääli on että linja lopettaa. Sinäänsä mitään korvaamatonta ei menetetä kun kehärata ja 615/617 on olemassa mutta monen työmatkalle kyllä vaihdollinen yhteys tulee mikä helposti kannustaa auton käyttöön. Mutta olihan tämä tiedossa että pudotuspeli 1-tiellä jossain vaiheessa alkaa, ilmeisesti alkoi nyt.

----------


## aki

Pohjolan liikenne lopettaa Helsinki-Tampere ja Helsinki-Lappeenranta reitit toistaiseksi. Tampereen reitillä matkustajamäärät ovat kehittyneet hyvin, mutta tällä hetkellä matkustajamäärät ja matkalipuista saatava keskihinta ei vielä riitä kannattavaan toimintaan. Lappeenrannan pikavuoroja järjesteltiin puolestaan viime vuoden alussa, mutta matkustajamäärät ovat kehittyneet uudistuksista huolimatta odotettua hitaammin.

Lähde: vantaansanomat.fi

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki - Tampereen osalta ihmetystä lähinnä herättää, miksei liikennettä lakkautettu jo aikaisemmin. Sillä reitillä on varmaan tahkottu aika hurjat tappiot.

Helsinki - Lappeenrannan lopettaminen on taas siinä mielessä merkittävä, että se on nyt äkkiseltään ajateltuna ensimmäinen pikavuororeitti, jossa reittiä ennen 1.7.2014 liikennöinyt liikennöitsijä lopettaa kokonaan kilpailun vuoksi (tässä tapauksessa kilpailun pahin terä on vielä tainnut tulla omalta emoyhtiöltä).

----------


## kallio843

Pohjolan liikenteellä on aika kova karsinta menossa ja yt-neuvottelut käynnistynee heti. Lippuja kuulemma myydään nettikaupassa 29.1 asti lopetettavilla reiteillä ja sen jälkeen jatkosta tiedotetaan myöhemmin. Onkohan muuten tutkittu 540:n palauttamista kun Onniflyer loppuu helmikuussa?

----------


## moxu

VR-yhtymällä ei tainnut olla itselleenkään ihan selvää se, millaista liikennettä Pölhölällä oli tarkoitus ruveta kehittämään. Selkeän irtioton Matkahuollon vanhoista systeemeistä firma jo teki, vaikka toki senkin liput yhä busseissa kelpaavat. Bussitarjonnan lisääminen Veturi-ohjelmaan ja junalippujen rinnalle myyntijärjestelmään olisi taannut ainakin tietyn asiakasmarginaalin, jopa valtakunnallisesti.
Ehkäpä ajatus PL:n kaukoliikenteen kehittämisestä halpiskonseptin mukaiseksi ja muun liikenteen valjastamisesta kilpailutusten perusteella saavutettavaksi oli sittenkin valtionyhtiölle liian radikaali. Vaikka juuri siihen sillä olisi kaikista vanhoista toimijoista ollut parhaat mahdollisuudet (vrt.Koivisto, Savonlinja etc.).

----------


## kallio843

Sitä olen ihmetellyt miksei PL ole lähtenyt Helsinki-Kuopio-linjalle enempää kilpailemaan kun mikä nykytilanne. Käytännössähän päivävuorot ovat Kajaani-Kuopion jatkoja eikä varsinaisesti uusia vuoroja. Mielestäni Pohjolan liikenteen kaltaista "hybridiyhtiötä" kuitenkin kaivattaisiin vai onko kyse siitä että konserni haluaa kilpailla junalla muita vastaan?

----------


## kallio843

Ja seuraavana PL supistaa Helsinki-Turku välillä. Linkki uutiseen.

----------


## J_J

> Ja seuraavana PL supistaa Helsinki-Turku välillä. Linkki uutiseen.


En ehkä tiedä asioista mitään, mutta... Minulle tulee tästä viime vuosien "kehityksestä" väistämättä sellainen tunne, ettei PL:n tj välttämättä ole ihan täysin ollut tietoinen siitä, mihin suuntaan emoyhtiössä halutaan bussidivisioonaa kehittää. Kovin äkkipikaisilta ja hätiköidyiltä vaikuttavat eräät ratkaisut, jotka liittyvät markkinaehtoiseen (l. pikavuoro-) liikenteeseen. Tämä siis tavallisen sivustaseuraajan näkemys.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Ainakaan Pohjolan Liikenteen autojen kamala väritys ei houkuttele käyttämään niitä. Tietenkään linja-autoa ei valita värin perusteella, mutta koskaan en ole tuota väritystä voinut käsittää.

----------


## kallio843

Turun sanomien mukaan PL suunnittelee vetäytymistä pikavuoroliikenteestä ja aloittaa yt-neuvottelut.

----------


## kuukanko

Ensimmäinen iso vetäytyjä sitten kilpailun avautumisen 2014.

----------


## sm3

On se tietysti sääli jos näin käy. Olen heidän kyydillään säännöllisen epäsäännöllisesti matkustanut kohta tasan 20 vuotta pikavuoroilla, aina päässyt perille luotettavasti ja turvallisesti säässä kuin säässä. En tiedä onko uusi aika kiireisine aikatauluineen täysin hyvä. Mielestäni koskaan ei pitäisi olla kiire, koskaan ei saa tuotto olla yli turvallisuuden. En väitä että näin olisi, mutta jokaisella lienee mahdollisuus silti mielipiteeseen. Arvostan edelleen linja-autonkuljettajia hyvin korkealle ja heidän tekemäänsä työtään oli kyse sitten pikavuoroista tai kaupunkiliikenteestä. Kerran olen mennyt uuden ajan Onnibussilla joka lähti 30min myöhässä ja oli perillä tunnin myöhässä, kuljettaja oli selvästi erittäin stressaantunut ja toinenkin asemalla ollut Onni oli myöhässä melko pahasti.



Ylläoleva teksti ei ole kannanotto kilpailun vapauttamista vastaan, tai sen puolesta. Se ei ole minkään yrityksen puolustamista, tai vastustamista. En vastusta, enkä puolusta muutosta. Onnibus kommentti on yksittäinen havainto. Se ei suinkaan tarkoita, että vastustaisin yritystä tai etteikö enemmistö vuoroista olisi ajoissa.

----------


## Eppu

Jotain varmaan tulee sitten tilallekin eli tyhjiö täyttynee ainakin osittain jotenkin. Kotkan suuntaan voisi kuvitella että Koivisto/Onnibus kehittää jotain uutta. Savonlinjaan en välttämättä usko että lisää yhtään mitään 7-tielle, mutta mielenkiintoista nähdä iskisikö esim. Vuorela johonkin rakoon uuden vuoroparin.
Turun suunta on varsin hyvin palveltu, joten kovinkaan suuria mullistuksia 1-tielle ei varmastikaan ole odotettavissa. Kotka - Tampere on sikäli myös kiinnostava, että iskeekö Paunu tuohon rakoon Pohjolan vetäytyessä. Poistuvaa Kajaanin pikaa sen sijaan ei varmasti kukaan tule paikkaamaan.

----------


## kallio843

PL:n vetäytyessä Salossa ollaan kyllä helisemässä ellei Vainio sitten lisää liikennettä.

----------


## moxu

Vainio varmaan lisää vuorojen kokonaismäärää, mutta eri asia on, kuinka moni niistä sitten lopulta on Salon keskustan tai 110-tien kautta kiertävä.  Vai loisiko yhtiö mahdollisesti sukkulabussisysteemin, joka komppaisi Piihovin liittymässä expressien kanssa?
Idässä Savonlinjalla voisi nyt olla saumaa palauttaa valikoimaansa nopeita vuoroja, jotta kaikkien eteläisen Kymenlaakson ja pääkaupunkiseudun välisten matkustajien ei tarvitsisi kiertää Loviisan ja Porvoon keskustojen ja Landbon-Itäkeskuksen kylätien kautta, mikä hidastaa matkantekoa suoraan kyytiin verrattuna jopa kolme varttia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vainio varmaan lisää vuorojen kokonaismäärää, mutta eri asia on, kuinka moni niistä sitten lopulta on Salon keskustan tai 110-tien kautta kiertävä.  Vai loisiko yhtiö mahdollisesti sukkulabussisysteemin, joka komppaisi Piihovin liittymässä expressien kanssa?
> Idässä Savonlinjalla voisi nyt olla saumaa palauttaa valikoimaansa nopeita vuoroja, jotta kaikkien eteläisen Kymenlaakson ja pääkaupunkiseudun välisten matkustajien ei tarvitsisi kiertää Loviisan ja Porvoon keskustojen ja Landbon-Itäkeskuksen kylätien kautta, mikä hidastaa matkantekoa suoraan kyytiin verrattuna jopa kolme varttia.


Eiköhän junalla pääse Salosta kuten ennen?
Mitä minä tietysti toivon että junat rantaradalla alkaisi taas pysähtyä Espoon ja Kirkkonummen asemilla kun kilpailu bussien kanssa näyttää vähenevän.

t. Rainer

----------


## zige94

Pohjolan Liikenteen pikavuorot päättyvät 28.02.2019.

"Pohjolan Liikenne vetäytyy pikavuoromarkkinoilta. Jatkossa yhtiö keskittyy sopimus- ja lähiliikenteeseen.
Pikavuoroliikenne lakkaa kaikilla reiteillämme: Kajaani-Kuopio-Helsinki, Kotka-Helsinki, Kotka-Tampere ja Rauma-Turku-Helsinki. Viimeiset pikavuorot ajetaan 28.2.2019, johon asti lippuja voi ostaa verkkokaupastamme normaalin tapaan.
Helmikuun loppuun mennessä käyttämättä jääneet pikavuorojen sarja- ja kausiliput hyvitetään asiakkaille. Tiedotamme asiasta tarkemmin lähempänä liikenteen päättymistä."

https://www.pohjolanliikenne.fi/fi/a...lakkaavat.html

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Tässä Yleisradion uutisointia Pohjolan Liikenteestä (missä kerrotaan mm. YT-neuvottelujen tuloksista):
https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10560895

----------


## JT

Vainion Liikenne vastaa Pohjolan Liikenteen vetäytymiseen lisäämällä pian vuorotarjontaa Helsinki - Turku -välillä.

https://www.vainionliikenne.fi/fi/aj...ssa-ajamme-yli

----------


## zige94

> Vainion Liikenne vastaa Pohjolan Liikenteen vetäytymiseen lisäämällä pian vuorotarjontaa Helsinki - Turku -välillä.
> 
> https://www.vainionliikenne.fi/fi/aj...ssa-ajamme-yli


En nyt sanoisi että on vastaus vetäytymiseen, kun tiedote (julkaistu 7.12.) ja aikataulut tehty jo ennen päätöstä vetäytymisestä. Todennäköisesti tulee vielä lisää vuoroja tai vuorojen uudelleensijoitteluja myöhemmin kun liikenne on oikeasti päättynyt.

----------


## killerpop

NAP-palvelun https://finap.fi/#/services ja näemmä myös Matkahuollon aikatauluhaun perusteellakin Paunu lisää kuusi viikottaista vuoroa TampereLahtiKotka ja yhtä monta toiseenkin suuntaan. Eli ei ainakaan PL:n poistuminen näy 12-tiellä muuten kuin kaikkien vuorojen siirtyminen ExpressBusin alle.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 20.12.2018 klo 00:03 ---------- Previous Post was on 19.12.2018 at 23:40 ----------

Nopeasti tarkastelin HelsinkiKarhula -yhteyksiä Otanta oli perjantai/lauantai/sunnuntai ja ko suunnassa

2018-12: 21/14/14
2019-01: 18/11/10
2019-03: 10/06/05

Tämä tietty tämän hetkinen tulos, tilanne voi elää, onhan liikennepalvelulain mukaan aikaa 60 vuorokautta. Mutta arkiliikenne käytännössä puolittuu ja pyhäliikenne on kolmasosa. Kova on pudotus.

----------


## Eppu

> NAP-palvelun https://finap.fi/#/services ja näemmä myös Matkahuollon aikatauluhaun perusteellakin Paunu lisää kuusi viikottaista vuoroa TampereLahtiKotka ja yhtä monta toiseenkin suuntaan. Eli ei ainakaan PL:n poistuminen näy 12-tiellä muuten kuin kaikkien vuorojen siirtyminen ExpressBusin alle.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty 20.12.2018 klo 00:03 ---------- Previous Post was on 19.12.2018 at 23:40 ----------
> 
> Nopeasti tarkastelin HelsinkiKarhula -yhteyksiä Otanta oli perjantai/lauantai/sunnuntai ja ko suunnassa
> 
> 2018-12: 21/14/14
> 2019-01: 18/11/10
> 2019-03: 10/06/05
> ...


Jotenkin arvasin että Paunu nappaisi tuon pohjolan kotkan vuoron. Ja näemmä se tapahtui vielä niinkin että aikataulukin on sama.

----------


## JT

> En nyt sanoisi että on vastaus vetäytymiseen, kun tiedote (julkaistu 7.12.) ja aikataulut tehty jo ennen päätöstä vetäytymisestä. Todennäköisesti tulee vielä lisää vuoroja tai vuorojen uudelleensijoitteluja myöhemmin kun liikenne on oikeasti päättynyt.


No, Pohjolan ensimmäisestä ilmoituksesta on jo pari kuukautta, että siinä mielessä Vainiolla on ollut aikaa suunnitella ja järjestellä uutta tarjontaa ja eiköhän siellä kulisseissa suurin piirtein ole tiedetty mitä tapahtuu.

Uskon, että nykyisellä vuorotarjonnalla edetään toistaiseksi. Helsinki - Turku -välille jää kaksi vahvaa peluria, molemmilla 30-60 min vuorovälit läpi päivän. Ja johan se nyt nähtiin, että osuudella on ylitarjontaa kun yksi peluri vetäytyy.

Itse olisin odottanut, että Turku-Piispanristi-Kaarina-Piikkiö -osuudelle jäisi kuitenkin vahva säännöllisempi tarjonta. Kyseessä kuitenkin kymmeniä kilometrejä nauhamaista taajamaa ja maankäyttöä. Etenkin Piispanristillä ja Kaarinassa pikavuorojen käyttöaste ollut korkea silloin kun itse olen kulkenut. Tilanne on toki voinut muuttua.

----------


## kallio843

Oliko sitten todella niin että myös Kajaanin linjalla on ollut niin hiljaista? Mun mielestä toi Kotkan suunta olis kannattanut hetken seurata. Siellä kuitenkin Savonlinja vetäytymässä myöskin joten varmaan kaksi toimijaa siihen suuntaan olisi mahtunut.

----------


## Melamies

> Oliko sitten todella niin että myös Kajaanin linjalla on ollut niin hiljaista? Mun mielestä toi Kotkan suunta olis kannattanut hetken seurata. Siellä kuitenkin Savonlinja vetäytymässä myöskin joten varmaan kaksi toimijaa siihen suuntaan olisi mahtunut.


H:ki-T:ku oli kuitenkin PL:n pikalinjojen syömähammas ennen tätä uutta bussiaikaa. Kun peli on siellä menetetty, niin tuskinpa heitä kiinnosti enää touhuta muualla, vaan *keskittyvät* tiedotteensa mukaisesti muihin liikkennetyyppeihin.

----------


## kallio843

Siinä mielessä 1-tie "palautuu vanhaan tilaan" että jäljelle jää kaksi toimijaa. Pohjolan Liikenteen olisi ehkä kannattanut pysyä mukana Expressbus-järjestelmässä. Paunu on kuitenkin pystynyt laittamaan Onnibusille kampoihin jonkin verran ja luulen että EB:lla on asiassa merkitys.

----------


## Eppu

> Paunu on kuitenkin pystynyt laittamaan Onnibusille kampoihin jonkin verran...


Eikä oikeastaan edes vaan "jonkin verran" vaan pokaa on välillä niinkin paljon että Masi sais hankkia lisää apupyöräbusseja. Matkustajavirrat eivät kyllä vähentyneet ole, pikemminkin päinvastoin.

----------


## killerpop

> Siinä mielessä 1-tie "palautuu vanhaan tilaan" että jäljelle jää kaksi toimijaa. Pohjolan Liikenteen olisi ehkä kannattanut pysyä mukana Expressbus-järjestelmässä. Paunu on kuitenkin pystynyt laittamaan Onnibusille kampoihin jonkin verran ja luulen että EB:lla on asiassa merkitys.


Ei palaudu, ellei yrityskauppoja nähdä.

----------


## moxu

Miten niin? Aiemmin Vainio ja Pölhölä operoivat näennäisesti saman markkinoinnin alla, mutta vailla suoranaista yhteistyötä; meno-paluiden paluut kelpasivat kyllä toisellakin eivätkä vuorot sijainneet ajallisesti niin lähekkäin, että olisivat syöneet toistensa kapasiteettiä. Tällaisiakaan yhteistyökuvioita on kenenkään välille enää turha odottaa, poislukien Matkahuollon lippusysteemit.
Paunun ratkaisu napata neljä Pölhölän nykyistä expressiä omiksi pikavuoroikseen on toki kiintoisa päänavaus, ja mitä ilmeisimmin nuo ovat sellaisia lähtöjä, jotka asiakasmäärien perusteella ovat olleet kannattavia silloinkin, kun lippuja on myyty huomattavilla tarjouksilla.

----------


## eemeli113

> Miten niin? Aiemmin Vainio ja Pölhölä operoivat näennäisesti saman markkinoinnin alla, mutta vailla suoranaista yhteistyötä; meno-paluiden paluut kelpasivat kyllä toisellakin eivätkä vuorot sijainneet ajallisesti niin lähekkäin, että olisivat syöneet toistensa kapasiteettiä. Tällaisiakaan yhteistyökuvioita on kenenkään välille enää turha odottaa, poislukien Matkahuollon lippusysteemit.


Varmaan nuo tuollaiset aikataulut on joltain niiltä ajoilta, kun Pohjolan Liikenne oli vielä mukana ExpressBus-yhteistyössä.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Aiemmin vuorot meni järkevästi puolen tunnin välein. Oli helppo muistaa, eikä vuoroja laitettu (ei ollut mahdollistakaan) lähtemään kilpailijan eteen. Kaikessa on puolensa, nykymalli on vähän sekava. Toisaalta matkustaminen on halpaa.

----------

